# I need to loose 30 pounds.



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

_(Mods I just realized this needs to be in the Fitness Journals section, please move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry! )_

*Fuck*. There I said it. In the past year I've gained twenty or so pounds, and I was still about 10 pounds over weight before.

Damn. So, here we go. It pisses me off that I'm at this point, because a year or so ago I lost about twenty pounds and I was in an awesome place. I met my boyfriend and got LAZY. Then I went on birth control, and boom, hello weight.

I will be going back to the routine that helped me loose the weight last year.

My plan will consist of:

- Making home made vegetarian food for myself every night - I'm a vegetarian, so this part isnt hard. I lovveee zee vegetablez. lol.

- Running every day. I love to run, its one of my favorite forms of exercise. I t relieves a lot of my stress. Which I've let build up lately.

- Walk every night after dinner. I used to love doing this and did it with my mom every night, but she recently has been in too much pain (she has spine issues) that she hasn't been able to do it, and its just not the same without her. So, I guess I should find someone who wants to take some walks with me in the evenings.

- Use the home gym we have at least 3 times a week on top of running.

- Drink 8 bottles of water a day. (I already do this.)

- Eat pasta only once a week. 

- Stop going out for dinner. My parents don't like cooking and we get take out and dine out a lot, and since I live at home its so convenient just to fall into that routine. My parents are big meat eaters and don't like to eat my vegetarian food, and its hard to cook just for yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially when they are getting pizza and stuff. So I guess I need to make a conscience step not to gain any more weight and that means doing what I need to do, not what my parents need to do.

- Realize that if my boyfriend broke up with me today I would be miserable in the state that I am in and I am only living this way because someone still loves me.

Depressing isnt it? lol. I have a good humor about it but it still sucks.

Im considering getting a personal trainer. I don't weigh myself because I've found in the past that has only brought me down. I go by my clothing sizes. 


Does anyone know any heathy meal ideas for breakfast? I have lunch and dinner down. If anyone wants to sub to this thread and we can support each other online I'm always up for it. I wanted to post this here to be held accountable to myself. Now I've put it in writing, its time to do it.

*UPDATE: *I just emailed a model who I have done makeup for, who works full time as a personal trainer. I told her "I looked in the mirror today, and I was fat. How the hell did I get fat? When did this happen? At some point I lost the fight with fat"

I asked her if she would take me on as a client.
Sigh. Thats a relief.

*UPDATE:* Many members have left posts with AWESOME information in the pages of this thread. Please do read through if you're interested, a lot of people have contributed some awesome info that I appreciate very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*UPDATE: OCTOBER 1ST 2009* - Hey everyone. Well, here we are, four months later, I've lost the 30 pounds I set out to loose. With lots of exercise and healthy eating, it came off quite quickly. My BMI is now in the "normal" category. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for all the support.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

I normally have fruit and Qatmeal with fat free milk;  egg whites with whole wheat toast or just a whole grain bagel w/fruit. 

This is the only meal I really allow myself to have extra carbs at because I know I have all day to burn them off.

I have been really serious about my weight, workouts, etc for the past few months.

I weigh myself maybe once a month...only just to get a feel of where I am...But I go generally on how I look and feel as my guide.

I also find that my workouts are more effective if done first thing in the morning versus late evening...


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

SO - I'm going to try and create a seven day meal plan for dinners using my fav vegetarian and fish recipes (I eat fish as well.)

Monday Dinner: Pan fried salmon with brown rice and asparagus.

Tuesday Dinner: Vegetarian Chilli

Wednesday Dinner: Vegetarian Lasagna

Thursday Dinner: Eggplant Parmesan with steamed broccoli and carrots.

Friday Dinner: Oysters with brown rice and vegetables.

Saturday Dinner: Spaghetti and Tomato Sauce (our saturday family tradition).

Sunday: Vegetarian Sloppy Joes.


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Tish


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

That sounds like a good plan....But I also eat 5-6 small meals a day...I take dinner and divide it between lunch and dinner...I have breakfast and 2-3 small mini meals thru the day

Most times I am not hungry but I force my self to eat every 2-3 hrs


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

I need to come up with some good lunch food too, I find it hard to find a happy medium between something thats prepaired enough to actually taste good... and then raw vegatables or something. I can never find that happy medium where its quick and yummy without being too much or too little.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

I normally have a grilled chicken salad with Fat free dressing....it's easy and quick....and I don't bore of it too much ....


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

I like doing steamed vegetables a lot for lunch but I find I dont get enough protein so my body really slows down.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

^^ Add some Chicken


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

I don't eat meat, but I could throw in some tofu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or fish.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

Ok....Are we the only weight watchers....

I also love Protein Drinks...I buy French Vanilla...and I buy the bags of frozen fresh fruit...(no time for chopping fresh..and can't find most year round) and I add it to it and it is so delish!!!!
I make Starwberry, Blueberry, peach...I change it up...I have so many bags of the fruit in my freezer
Those count for one of my meals....They are about 200 cals


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

I agree, protein drinks are AWESOME. I like making things in the blender, it makes me happy, I feel like I'm part of one of those magic bullet commercials.

I need to buy some protein, and also that vegetable powder stuff, that has a few servings of vegetables and you drink it with a big glass of juice or milk or water.


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

Haha all the weight watchers are doing what they should be, getting their 8 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im shaking and crying from that Dustin thing (still lol!) so I'm still up. Shivering at a pretty intense rate from being so exhausted.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

Ahhhh....I hope it gets better girl....you guys need to seriously have a long talk and you need to lay your cards out on the table...and be firm about what you will and will not tolerate....respect swings both ways


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2009)

hey! well firstly you are a stunning looking lady even if you are heavier than what you used to be! and secondly it's not just you 2 watching weight! i am too and have been for a good few months.  i've lost about 18lbs now but still have loads to go (i'm pretty chubby!!)

planning your meals in advance is the best thing you could have done! that's what i did and made sure that i always had that food in the house so i knew what i had to make and wouldn't be tempted to make anything else.  my hubby also got on board by not buying so many cakes and sweets and fizzy drinks (which he loves!) he now eats that sort of thing at work so it's not in the house!  also for my lunches at work i have made soups to rbing in and eat so i'mn not tempted to go out and buy a subway sandwich!  even my guys at work have been doing this so that they don'#t bring tempting food in!

what i would say is that i set mini goals for loosing weight.  like every 7lbs i'll have a treat like a pizza or something.  just so i have the odd treat to look forward to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




exercise is something i need to step up on! because i'm so tired when i get in from work i don't go out and walk or run anywhere. i dance about the house to music but only do that for about 30 mins 3 times a week!

if you ever need any advice or just somebody to vent to you can always pm me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck sweetie!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

^ I agree about being tired in the evenings...that is why I wake up 45 mins earlier to exercise and get it over with in the mornings ...Plus it gets my metabolism going for the day


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

I just emailed a model who I have done makeup for, who works full time as a personal trainer. I told her "I looked in the mirror today, and I was fat. How the hell did I get fat? When did this happen? At some point I lost the fight with fat"

I asked her if she would take me on as a client.
Sigh. Thats a relief.


----------



## CherryAcid (May 25, 2009)

I'm wanting to lose about the same amount, but like you i go by dress sizes.  I keep trying to do it then i lose a little weight and then i give in cos it reaches a plateau.
Having said that i dont want to be a (uk) size 16 for my 25th in october. My goal is to be a size 12 by xmas.  I have an hourglass shape so all my weight goes straight to me stomach and hips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have lost about 5 pounds so far without really doing much, i tend to snack when im bored so if i feel like snacking i  keep myself busy and i cut out the really bad stuff, and my portion sizes have shrunk.

Exercise is my issue too, i work shifts and sometimes im so tired in the mornings i dont have the energy to do anything.  Today for example im at work at 3 and im in bed now trying to muster up the energy to try out my new running shoes.  
I noticed that you run, i am a total amateur and was thinking of starting out with 15 min, like 2 mins of brisk walking and 4 mins of running etc.  Is this a good way to start?


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

Yes! Thats a perfect way to start.

I have asthma so I still do that, but its in longer intervals, like 6 minutes running and 1 minute walking, etc.

You will build up stamina really quickly if you do it often


----------



## Okami08 (May 25, 2009)

You guys aren't the only ones - I just made a bargain with myself (with the support of my fiance) that for every four weeks I stick to my workouts (4 strength training sessions and 1 cardio plus an extra cardio every time I'm "bad" and eat things I shouldn't) I get an item from MAC!  The MAC is motivating, and I'm hoping the extra cardio workouts for each thing I shouldn't eat will deter me from eating things I shouldn't.  I'm hypoglycemic, and eating sugar and simple carbs like those in white rice is very bad for me - it causes my blood sugar to crash.  I'm hoping that the reminder of extra exercises (which may prevent me from getting a lip gloss!) will help me break my sugary habits.

I'm trying to slowly build the cardio while monitoring the effect on my blood sugar - it's still too easy for my blood sugar to drop if I over-exert myself, so I'm trying to gradually work that one up, so that I can be sure I'm not causing damage.  I learned the hard way that overdoing it will only keep you from progressing, or even cause you to backslide, because you're damaging your body and it has to repair itself - keep doing the damage by continuing to overdo your workouts, and you'll never see much improvement.  I worked out in the overdoing it way for over a month, seeing no improvement, before I finally really understood that and starting working out at a comfortable level, instead of pushing my body to the limits of what it was capable of.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 25, 2009)

I'm offering a different perspective here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can vouch for it cause I've successfully lost and maintained 22 pounds in the last 8 months!! Start drinking water .... Start slow, if you find it difficult, start with a sipper .... Gradually (over weeks) build up the momentum .... The ultimate goal is to down about 6 litres of water per day. I know, it sounds huge but trust me, I've never been healthier, happier and had this glow before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, peeing frequently might seem like the downside of it, but actually it's the opposite cause all the toxins get flushed out all that time and you end up with amazing health!


----------



## darkorchid (May 25, 2009)

Hehe what a timely thread. My boyfriend just joined our local gym to get back into shape and I have been using his complimentary 2 week pass thing and going with him,. Normally I abhor exercise, especially boring things like the treadmill, but I've found it really enjoyable. Especially the fact that we are doing something together, like I am on the tread mill and I can see him yonder doing weights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used to be hardcore into poledancing (try it, it's awesome and fun) and was in the best shape of my life a year or so ago, then of course came the happy comfortable relationship, and with that a bigger belly and thighs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'm aiming that increasing my cardio will help burn off that fat and help my confidence to get back to practicing pole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm also trying to eat more meals, but I find that I have used them all up around 5pm?? Like, if you aim for 5-6 small meals a day, should you only have dinner left by that time? Strange question I know haha...


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

I personally have lost 20 lbs in the last 3 months....so I am pretty much where I need to be with some extra toning that needs to be done....But it is a lifestyle change for me so I know I have to keep at it everyday

As far as the eating small meals...I normally cut off all eating by 8pm....The only think I have after that is water w/ crystal light packets or plain water, crushed ice with lemon/lime (sometimes I just crave crunchy)

I eat around the following times...I normally try to eat at least 5 times a day even if I am not hungry...You will eat less this way because you are generally not hungry so you will only eat what you really can....If you wait to eat when you are hungry you will overeat 

I drink a full bottle of water before ever meal...

Breakfast 7:30 - 8:30
Snack  10:30 - 11:00
Lunch 1:00 - 2:00
Snack 4:00 - 4:30
Dinner 6:00- 7:00

Snack if still hungry or must have something sweet not later than 8pm

My snacks are normally one of the following....
Sugar Free Popsicles (love)
1 cup Fresh Veggies w/Fat free Dressing
1 cup Fresh Fruit 
1/2 cup almonds
Protein Shake with Frozen or Fresh Fruit 
1 Dannon Light

For Lunch I normally have 
Chicken salad w/ Fat free dressing
Steamed vegetables w/ chicken or Turkey
Turkey sandwich no bread...wrapped in lettuce with tomato, mustard
Turkey Burger no bun 

I try to have Protein for dinner...Chicken, Fish, Turkey, with Green beans, salad, cabbage, zucchini...anything green is normally good for you (WW tip)

I started out brisk walking and I would try to run for as much as I could in the middle...1st day it was like 1 minute literally...everyday I increased the time...until I was able to run the entire time. 

I rotate my cardio so not to get bored...
I swim, ride my bike, run, brisk walk and Wii Fit 
I do weights 4x a week...upper 2 days ...lower 2days

It takes commitment but you can do it...Once you have lost the weight...maintaining is far easier....


----------



## CherryAcid (May 25, 2009)

TISH you are my inspiration!!  You have done incredibly well to lose the weight and your plan doesnt sound bad at all, i think its time i do my food shopping tomorrow


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

^^ it really works...I am over 40 and my metabolism is slow as hell...but it has worked so well for me...Ladies get in shape before 40 it's so hard after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously

I still call on people though...Shimmer..I will email her in a heart beat...Screaming...My legs are getting too much muscle what do i need to switch up...It is trial and error...

Lunges Lunges Lunges


----------



## Okami08 (May 25, 2009)

Congrats, Tish!  20lbs in two months is fantastic!  Thanks for all the helpful tips!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

^^ it took about Three....But thank you!!


----------



## Okami08 (May 25, 2009)

Whoops!  Mistyped!  I meant to say three!  

Losing twenty lbs in three months is amazing - I think if I tried to lose that much weight, it would take me at least a year!  And that you did it when you're over 40 (and I've seen both my mom and my fiance's mom struggle with the drop in their metabolisms) - you're incredible!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

I believe in Weight watchers...they really teach you portion control...My Mom lost 60 lbs in a year doing WW...so I try to peep in the books all the time. My dh hates that I take them with me everytime we go out to eat...lol


----------



## Boasorte (May 25, 2009)

I'm jealous of you Trish, I need to lose about 20lbs by August, don't think it's possible but I'm gunning for it <3


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

it is possible....You can do it...My Husband told me....Put as much effort into your diet and body as you do into your MAC...Wowww..that hit me like a ton of bricks!! He was so right!


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

So true Tish, so true.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

Alexa...I am so proud of you!! I can't wait to see your daily meals...Pm them to me everyday....Everything you put in your mouth...write it down!!

Orbit gum is your friend...I swear it helps


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

hahaha! you're so supportive tish thaknyou so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I definitely will!
I am meeting with my personal trainer tomorrow, and we will be meeting twice a week for work outs. And then I can do my own workouts the other days


----------



## christineeee_ (May 25, 2009)

today was my last day of school and i promised myself that i would start working out hardcore and cutting out junk from my diet. i've gained about 20 lbs in the past 2 yrs and i want to lose it. it's just so hard because i get so tired after every meal and i have no motivation to work out. it also doesn't help that my mom fries everything. 

i went to get an elliptical with my dad the other day and we're gonna go pick it up on friday or saturday so i'm excited for that because ellipticals are fun and work out the whole body. we already have a treadmill but i find it boring even though it's in front of the tv. i used to do HIIT on the treadmill 2 yrs ago and i lost weight, but i can't bring myself to do it again. the treadmill is hard on the knees so i will wait til we pick up the elliptical. i plan on using it everyday for at least an hour. 

i need to change my eating habits too. i need to cut out junk food and add in more fruits and vegetables. i also need to start controlling my portion sizes. 

i just need motivation lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

Please don't take this offensively....But I find that if I am super tired after eating...I have either over ate or the food that I had was too heavy like breads, starches, fried meats. That is why I try to eat my heaviest meal early in the day...My lunch is most times much higher in cals than my dinner.

We all need motivation....I swear I would be a whale if I didn't have a support system.


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

Well lets do it hun!

My plans are something along the lines of, working out an hour everyday (cardio) as well as combining some weight training in there at the advice of my trainer.


And tish is right, if you're tired after a meal, it generally means you've eaten too much or you've eaten the wrong things. I dont meant that in an offensive way at all. We're all here to help each other!


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

I also want to do some work out classes as well, maybe pilates and that pole thing that shimmer does once I loose some weight.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

I know....I want to do the pole too...I keep promising Shimmer I am coming...I think I am ready now....I was too embarressed to get my fat ass up there before....I might have pulled the whole pole down!


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

Hahaha! no way Tish, you're tiny.

But yeah, as soon as I build up my confidence I would love to do something like that. Ive heard it makes you feel really sexy!


----------



## Okami08 (May 25, 2009)

I wish I could join you!  I've been wanting to take up pole dancing so much, but I don't know of anywhere to do it around here, and the one person who would go with me is over an hour and a half away.


----------



## Boasorte (May 25, 2009)

I think with most people dealing with weight lost, a support system is greatly needed. I don't have many friends, and the few that I do, are all way slimmer than me, like size 3-8 and they are the laziest people in the tri-state area I swear!
a couple laugh when I tell them I'm going out for a power walk, my family calls me fatty, and it's hard when no one is supporting you. 
But what Tish said *...diet effort into body...as much as *insert obession here** really hit me
As a matter of fact, it's 7:42 pm, I'm getting off the computer for a nice walk, I will be back in an hour!!!!


----------



## COBI (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I agree, protein drinks are AWESOME. I like making things in the blender, it makes me happy, I feel like I'm part of one of those magic bullet commercials.

I need to buy some protein, and also that vegetable powder stuff, that has a few servings of vegetables and you drink it with a big glass of juice or milk or water._

 
I actually switched off protein shakes to Shakeology (Shakeology THE HEALTHIEST MEAL OF THE DAY).  Works out to $4 per meal, and unlike a protein shake, it is a full meal replacement drink (including veggies, greens, probiotics and 70 ingredients in total.)

I like the greenberry (a friend swears by the chocolate); I have it with a banana, pineapple juice and coconut milk.  LOVE it... I would drink it all day if I could.

I personal swear by working out smarter, not longer.  I lift heavy (relatively speaking) and utilize tabata (google: tabata protocol or put in tabata on youtube for visual examples) for much of my training.

As an aside, I work at a bank by day, but am a trained personal trainer, Kinesis Master Trainer and group fitness instructor (including Turbo Kick, yoga and pilates).


----------



## christineeee_ (May 25, 2009)

no offense taken ladies. coming home from school doesn't help with me being tired either..but since i'm done now i have no excuse!

i used to be a size 2 or 3, and now i think i'm a size 5 (in pants). i would love to lose 15 lbs within the next month and a half.

i'm going to do HIIT on the treadmill tmrw morning before breakfast. once i lose some weight, i'm going to start doing pilates again. i should also start using my billy blanks tae bo dvds and start working out to that ;p


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

^^ Size 5 you are perfect girl!!! But we all know what size we like to be..I am a 6 missy or 7 junior

I used to be a size 10...needing almost a 12


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I actually switched off protein shakes to Shakeology (Shakeology THE HEALTHIEST MEAL OF THE DAY). Works out to $4 per meal, and unlike a protein shake, it is a full meal replacement drink (including veggies, greens, probiotics and 70 ingredients in total.)

I like the greenberry (a friend swears by the chocolate); I have it with a banana, pineapple juice and coconut milk. LOVE it... I would drink it all day if I could.

I personal swear by working out smarter, not longer. I lift heavy (relatively speaking) and utilize tabata (google: tabata protocol or put in tabata on youtube for visual examples) for much of my training.

As an aside, I work at a bank by day, but am a trained personal trainer, Kinesis Master Trainer and group fitness instructor (including Turbo Kick, yoga and pilates)._

 
Do you just use these for lunch, or more then one meal? Excuse my ignorance I just know nothing about this certain shake


----------



## christineeee_ (May 25, 2009)

my problem area is my stomach. i wish there was an easier way to get rid of it.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

^^ Mine is my badonkadonk...I have never had a stomach


----------



## christineeee_ (May 25, 2009)

i like my bum, but it's getting bigger so i need to watch that lol


----------



## SuSana (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*I believe in Weight watchers*...they really teach you portion control...My Mom lost 60 lbs in a year doing WW...so I try to peep in the books all the time. My dh hates that I take them with me everytime we go out to eat...lol_

 
Me too!  In 13 weeks I've lost 31 pounds.  I love love love Weight Watchers.  What I noticed is that once I started losing is when I started being really motivated to be more active.  I don't go to the gym yet because for now I have plenty of things I can do at home.  I do wii fit, walk & elliptical.  It's good enough for now.

Move more, eat less.  That pretty much sums it up


----------



## CherryAcid (May 26, 2009)

I would love a cross trainer!  I do have a dance pole and used to be quite skilled at it, even flipping upside down, but i havent put it up in months.  I moved back home after uni to save money and the living room is the only place to put it up space wise.  There is always someone sat in there and i cant be doing my sexy twirls in front of my parents lol
I was on a late shift at work and was super bored and ate half a bag of peanut m&ms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Rather than give up, im thinking today is another day.
Had my bran flake and smoothie,will have corned beef on rye for lunch and chicken and veg for dinner.  I have these lovely tiny clementines that i will eat if i need a snack.  Lots and lots of water.  The weather here has turned nasty with rain and wind.  I dont want it to put me off going for my run later thou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Support is important, ive told my sister im trying to lose weight and she said she would take running with me but she is so lazy(and thin, tho she says shes fat) that she can never be bothered to go with me.  Whenever we do something active she always complains that shes tired after 5 mins.  I have so much more stamina than her and im the bigger one lol
I dont really wanna tell too many people in case i fail at it.  I know its no good thinking about failing but id feel embarassed if i were to fail after telling everyone im serious about it.
And i agree about sugarfree gum being a great way to stop cravings!


----------



## COBI (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Do you just use these for lunch, or more then one meal? Excuse my ignorance I just know nothing about this certain shake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No problem; it's fairly new.  I think it was originally released in February or March for the first time.  

I have one for breakfast typically.  Sometimes, I'll have a one for dinner, too; depends how late I am getting home.  If it's later, I prefer another drink to a full-scale dinner, especially in the summer when it's hot.

Here's a comparative (provided by BB):





In the interest of full disclosure, I became a Beachbody Coach so that I could buy it for 25% off the retail cost.  But the only reason I did that is because I like it so much.  And in general, I hate these types of drinks.


----------



## COBI (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

  Move more, eat less.  
 
My advice is slightly different: Move more, eat cleaner.

It's not uncommon for people trying to lose weight to not eat enough; works in the beginning, but you'll plateau faster and gain it back if you don't change your eating for life to be cleaner choices.  

If you eat cleaner (less processed, more natural), you can typically eat more food.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryAcid* 

 
_I would love a cross trainer! I do have a dance pole and used to be quite skilled at it, even flipping upside down, but i havent put it up in months. I moved back home after uni to save money and the living room is the only place to put it up space wise. There is always someone sat in there and i cant be doing my sexy twirls in front of my parents lol
I was on a late shift at work and was super bored and ate half a bag of peanut m&ms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rather than give up, im thinking today is another day.
Had my bran flake and smoothie,will have corned beef on rye for lunch and chicken and veg for dinner. I have these lovely tiny clementines that i will eat if i need a snack. Lots and lots of water. The weather here has turned nasty with rain and wind. I dont want it to put me off going for my run later thou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Support is important, ive told my sister im trying to lose weight and she said she would take running with me but she is so lazy(and thin, tho she says shes fat) that she can never be bothered to go with me. Whenever we do something active she always complains that shes tired after 5 mins. I have so much more stamina than her and im the bigger one lol
I dont really wanna tell too many people in case i fail at it. I know its no good thinking about failing but id feel embarassed if i were to fail after telling everyone im serious about it.
And i agree about sugarfree gum being a great way to stop cravings!_

 
Ahhh you wont fail...I am sure you will do fine as long as you set realistic goals for yourself!! Good luck with it all....One day at a time....you will get there


----------



## blindpassion (May 27, 2009)

Just a quick update for anyone whose wanting support:

I weighed myself today for the first time in years. I needed to know where my starting point was so I could make a goal for myself. I thought I was close to 200 pounds, turns out I'm only 183! It really shows you how sometimes the way we look at our bodys is not in the clearest light.

This makes the 150 I get too seem so much more attainable. I wanted to loose 30 pounds, and turns out that 33 pounds will get me to 150. So theres my goal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tish wanted me to let everyone know what I was eating, so here it is. I didn't eat for a couple days (thats VERY unlike me lol, obviously) due to the breakup with my boyfriend. But I spent time with friends last night and I feel much better.
Tuesday:
I had 2/3rds of an Elevate Me! Bar, which my personal trainer Kyla recommended to me for in between meals as a snack, or a meal replacement if I'm out and about.

Then for dinner I ate a small piece of sauteed salmon, steamed broccoli, and 1/4 cup of brown rice with 1 teaspoon of franks red hot on top). 

Also, yesterday I drank eight bottles of water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The mornings are hard for me due to the breakup, so far today I have only had the other third of yesterdays Elevate Me! bar, but its still a start. Also I've already had two bottles of water this morning (its 10:30 where I live). I'm going to have some fruit and some egg whites on brown bread before I go work out. 

I'm seeing my personal trainer today and we are going to start working out two times a week for a month, and then hopefully I can be a big birdy and jump from the nest and do it on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for all the support and well wishes.

OH and another tip for anyone following this, I'm cutting all calories from drinks. Except water, milk, and the occasional 100% juice, I will not be drinking anything caloric.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 27, 2009)

i think i don't eat enough.  either im not hungury or if im hungry its not i need to eat right now hungry.  and i recently cut out carbs ( i love pasta and french fries) im a bartender and i cut out some alcohol to.  but my weight just goes up and down.   i drink a hell of a lot of water an tinkle all day long.  i would like constant weight lost. any suggestions?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

^^ yes sadly....you have to eat to loose....It speeds up your metabolism....Just do the small meals...it is basically tricking the mind and tummy....If it knows the food will keep coming it will not store the fat so easily...if it thinks this may be my last meal for a while it holds onto it...


----------



## blindpassion (May 27, 2009)

For lunch today I had a banana, and a piece of whole wheat (should this be whole grain?) with 3 tbps of organic egg whites ontop (which is what the package says is the suggestie serving).

And more water haha.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

^I eat both actually...I eat Whole Wheat and Whole Grain the lite versions


----------



## blindpassion (May 28, 2009)

So, for dinnner I have vegetarian chilli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of my favorite meals.
Equal parts tomato, onion, peppers, celery, corn, kidney beans, carrots, 

and a little bit of garlic and a few other spices.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

Sounds good....Spices are a dieters bff


----------



## blindpassion (May 28, 2009)

Totally!






Its interesting having yourself eat 5 small meals a day instead of 3 large ones. Its going to be interesting to watch the differences in my body and mood. That work out today killed me, Im already ready for bed! and its not even 9.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

That good!! You need to get some good rest.....I sleep my best after working out


----------



## blindpassion (May 28, 2009)

Hows your healthy lifestyle going as of recent hun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its always good to hear stories of people who are succeeding!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

it is such a habit for me it just never changes...Although I didn't get in as many meals today I was running errands so much

I went to the gym with my dh we had Spin Class this morning

Breakfast : banana
Lunch: Fibre One Bar
Dinner: I had Grilled chicken with Salsa wrapped in a Whole wheat Pita, bowl of cantalope
Snack : skipped
Snack Skipped

So not a good eating day for me


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

But you have me thinking about Chili now..I may make Turkey chlli tomorrow for me and the my guys


----------



## blindpassion (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_it is such a habit for me it just never changes...Although I didn't get in as many meals today I was running errands so much

I went to the gym with my dh we had Spin Class this morning

Breakfast : banana
Lunch: Fibre One Bar
Dinner: I had Grilled chicken with Salsa wrapped in a Whole wheat Pita, bowl of cantalope
Snack : skipped
Snack Skipped

So not a good eating day for me_

 

If they have Elevate Me! bars near you, you should check them out! They have a ton of protein and are a fantastic meal replacement. They fill you up quite nicely too between meals


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

I will have to look I have never heard of those...But I grocery shop tomorrow so I will look for it


----------



## blindpassion (May 28, 2009)

I feel a bit like a contestant on the biggest loser. My body is SO sore haha. I always wondered if those people were just being complainers but they totally arent - my body is dead. But its good to know that it's progress


----------



## MACLovin (May 28, 2009)

Good for you for actually doing something about it! I'm in the same boat. I could stand to lose about 25-30 lbs. I can lose weight so easily I just get lazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It goes quickly, but it also can pile on quickly if I don't watch myself. 

As of now, I'm trying to cut out sugar and as many carbs as possible. I can't be unrealistic and say I'm going to stop cold turkey because I'll drive myself nuts. So.. last night I did make a burger for dinner (that's all I had in the fridge), but no bun! haha.. and a huuge plate of salad. I felt so much better afterward than if i would have eaten a bun, and had fries and what not. I did pick a few off my bf's plate, but none on mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Baby steps I guess. 

But I did start doing some workouts on my OnDemand cable thingy. They have some good ones! The one I did a couple days ago was killer! my legs and butt are still recovering from all those lunges. feels good though. 

I'm gonna try to keep up with this thread because I sure as hell could use some support and a swift kick in the butt if I start slacking. 

Best of luck to everyone who's trying to drop the lbs! I know its hard, but completely attainable. I'm totally determined this time.. I usually start to get momentum but once i lose a few I fall off and then get frustrated with myself. So yeah, one day at a time...  I AM GONNA DO THIS, DAMN IT!


----------



## blindpassion (May 28, 2009)

^^ You can do it! Sometimes things get built up in our head and seem impossible. But once you get going on them you'll realize that they aren't impossible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm on day 4 of my new lifestyle and I feel wonderful. I'm eating what I should be, I eat often but healthy and small portions


----------



## blindpassion (May 28, 2009)

^ If you ever need support feel free to message me at any time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are all in this together.


----------



## blindpassion (May 28, 2009)

My personal trainer gave me the most intense thigh workout of my entire life.

She gets me to sit on a bench and then lift one leg in the air, and lift my entire body into a standing position using only that one leg on the ground - no arms.


----------



## MACLovin (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_My personal trainer gave me the most intense thigh workout of my entire life.

She gets me to sit on a bench and then lift one leg in the air, and lift my entire body into a standing position using only that one leg on the ground - no arms._

 
Wow.. I just tried this, I can definitely feel it in my thighs and butt! Thanks for the tip, I'm gonna do more of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I may wait another day or so because like I said those lunges killed me.. it was like, hold for 4 seconds, jump and switch legs, then 2 second reps, then 1 second! it was like doing lunge jumping jacks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I like the pain afterward.. makes me feel like I actually accomplished something, hehe. 

While I'm at it.. here are a few links I can contribute if anyone is interested. I get these daily e-diets and Health.com emails and sometimes they have really good tips or exercise moves! Just a few I got today...

30 Fast, New Fat-Burners - Burn, baby, burn! - Health.com - slideshow with some helpful tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Feel Great Weight - Diet & Weight Loss - Health.com - has a downloadable PDF with shopping lists, meal ideas, etc.

Tone and Tighten With a 30-Minute Strength Program - Alternating overhead squat - Health.com  - 30 min strength workout from above diet plan^


----------



## Adrastea (May 28, 2009)

I'm going through something similar. I lost all my excess weight last year and was to the point that I was healthy and active.
Then I went with my boyfriend to Nebraska.
Do you know what's in Nebraska?
Yeah. Me neither.
Aside from flatlands and bad music there isn't anything. So to cure the boredom that prevailed for three months, I baked and cooked as a hobby.
And I ate everything I made. And it was too cold to go out and exercise.
So now I'm back in California trying to loose the 20 lbs I brought back as a souvenir, except now I'm chronically ill so rigorous exercise is out of the question and I'm a stress eater. So what's a girl to do eh?


----------



## Adrastea (May 28, 2009)

As an addendum to all the junk I just said, I've been using Arbonne's Figure 8 Go Easy Shake Mix. Since I'm a rep, I can buy it from myself and it seems to curb my cravings pretty well, but it doesn't taste as delicious as Slimfast.
lolz


----------



## Boasorte (May 28, 2009)

If I can only afford a gym membership...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh can anyone reccomend a good, but cheap sports bra? I am a 36DD and I find it hard to buy one, I can't jog/power walk with a normal bra b/c they bounce everywhere unless I wear 2!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

I love the sports bras in Walmart that snap in the front...they are so comfy.....Try going to your local Y...my membership is like $15 a month there 

here is the walmart sports bra...it is super comfy for the full girly chest...

I think you go up a size like if you wear a 36DD you get a 38 but try them on first .........Walmart.com: Bestform - Women's Plus Sports Bra: Women


----------



## COBI (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_My personal trainer gave me the most intense thigh workout of my entire life.

She gets me to sit on a bench and then lift one leg in the air, and lift my entire body into a standing position using only that one leg on the ground - no arms._

 
Check out Turkish Getups (I LOVE kettlebells): YouTube - Kettlebell Workouts and Exercises : How to go a Turkish Get Up Exercise with Kettlebells

You can do with it with a regular weight if you don't have kettlebells.


----------



## COBI (May 28, 2009)

This is another great exercise: 
YouTube - Amanda Graydon - Pistol Squats


----------



## COBI (May 28, 2009)

And this series made me nearly cry the next day when DOMS (Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness) set in...  You repeat each exercise 8 times on each side with 0-10 seconds rest between exercises and then 45-60 seconds of rest after completing all of them before you start over; repeating the entire series 3-5 times.  I use the barbell and weight when I'm at the gym, but can do it just as effectively with heavier dumbbells when I'm at home.  Got it from forums on precisionnutrition.com

YouTube - Amanda Graydon - Corner Press

YouTube - Amanda Graydon - Corner Row

YouTube - Amanda Graydon - Standing See Saw Press

Different person, but exercise from circuit:
YouTube - Bent Over Row (DB Double Arm)

And just for a kick when you're done all the circuits, do this for 20 seconds on each side, resting for 10 seconds, then switch sides, alternate until you complete 4 sets on each side (4 minutes total).  Again you can use a regular dumbbell if necessary. I might add that I LOVE art of strength and Anthony Diliglio:
YouTube - Kettlebell getup situp
Anthony does a great job explaining, but the most common error that I have people make in class is pushing the weight forward or across the body.  Focus on keeping that arm near the ear and the weight ALWAYS toward the ceiling (and not the wall).  Keeping the weight towards the feeling is safer and HARDER.  We naturally push it forward or across the body because it makes it easier by taking a lot of work away from the abs; keep it up and the abs work harder.  It seems easy for the first minute or so, and then those muscles really start to fatigue.

Sorry for so many videos, but so much easier than trying to explain.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Adrastea* 

 
_As an addendum to all the junk I just said, I've been using Arbonne's Figure 8 Go Easy Shake Mix. Since I'm a rep, I can buy it from myself and it seems to curb my cravings pretty well, but it doesn't taste as delicious as Slimfast.
lolz_

 
Thats funny because I actually like the taste of Slimfast too...lol


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I feel a bit like a contestant on the biggest loser. My body is SO sore haha. I always wondered if those people were just being complainers but they totally arent - my body is dead. But its good to know that it's progress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love that show....I would love to have Bob or Jillian come train me ...their body is so awesome...I once had a lady that was going to train me...and she was fat as heck...I know she may have known her stuff..But hell if you are not fit, toned and in great shape and leading by example why in the heck would I listen to your advice.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 28, 2009)

^ Maybe she just had a baby awhile ago?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

No...she hadn't....she was not sloppy fat but just bigger than she should be for a trainer anyway...all trainers that work in the gyms are not certified I found out...they are just employees that know how to operate the equipment...I ws asking her about foods and stuff..she basically said I really have no clue


----------



## COBI (May 29, 2009)

Personal Fitness Trainers are not universally regulated meaning that unless a state has specific regulations (which I am not aware of any that do), a personal trainer does not need to have any special training or certifications to sell themselves as a personal trainer legally.

That being said, a PFT that is not certified is also likely to be uninsured.  Gyms vary on their requirements for hiring PFTs.

A certification also does not necessarily indicate a good trainer.  And in my state as a PFT, I am not supposed to give nutrition advice; to do that and be covered by my state's regulations, you need to be a licensed/registered dietician or nutritionist.  I can talk about general information, but I am not supposed to advise you of what your diet should be.

You should always find a PFT that you are comfortable on every level from their knowledge to their methods to their look.  

That being said, I will say that I am "heavier than I should be" for a PFT.  However, my looks have little to do with my knowledge and ability to train you, and more to do with my own food discipline and willpower.  I also am not sloppy fat, and often people are surprised at my weight and clothing size because I dress and present myself in a way that appears smaller (although still not necessarily "fit".)

I understand someone judging a trainer by the way they look, and I can't necessarily fault someone for it, but you may very well miss out on an excellent trainer.  Of course, someone trained to show you equipment is not technically a PFT.  

It is not uncommon for someone who "appears fit" to struggle and be unable to keep up with me during workouts regardless of the fact that I look less fit than them.  I am often stronger and have more cardio endurance.  

I have friends, some of whom are literally 80 pounds lighter than me, texting me on an almost daily basis hoping that I'm going to the gym when they are (or to find out when I am going so that they can plan to go then) so that they can work out with me because they know that I provide a kickbutt workout even when just working out with friends.  

One time I invited two members to join me during my personal workout with kettlebells; both are extremely fit.  One is a regular heavy weight lifter, and the other is someone that does other trainings with me and runs half-marathons.  The weight-lifter made it just over 10 minutes before he bailed out because of the intensity.  The female made it through the end, but sitting on the floor at the end catching her breath and sweating profusely.  And this was only a 24-minute kettlebell session; high-intensity but short.

The gym owner and I will often spend time trying to make each cry "uncle".  We'll do one of these high intensity kbell workouts, then take like 5 minute rest before one of us challenges the other to do another round, and we continue this until we are essentially slipping in sweat on the floor.

Sorry for the length... obviously hit close to home as a larger trainer.  Anyway, small doesn't equal fit, and overweight doesn't equal bad trainer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would be afraid of engaging a lazy and disinterested trainer.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

If a trainer is going to train me I prefer they be fit....Personal choice on my dollar. Everyone has their own opinion and I respect that...but I know what works for me..and what I look for in a trainer. The trainer I have now is certified and has been doing it for so many years and has earned tons of awards for his programs. Actually he trains a lot of the pro atheletes here in Dallas...and yes he is very fit. He also is a dietician as well....licensed.


----------



## COBI (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_If a trainer is going to train me I prefer they be fit....Personal choice on my dollar. Everyone has their own opinion and I respect that...but I know what works for me..and what I look for in a trainer. The trainer I have now is certified and has been doing it for so many years and has earned tons of awards for his programs. Actually he trains a lot of the pro atheletes here in Dallas...and yes he is very fit. He also is a dietician as well....licensed._

 
As I said, I do understand and respect that choice; I was just trying to offer a different viewpoint that it doesn't mean someone isn't able to train successfully.

I am strong and healthy; I just happen to also be heavier than some think a trainer should be.

And in full disclosure, I wouldn't work out with a trainer because that's not personally motivating for me.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

^^ Oh I absolutely agree...But those people who are fit and know there stuff are not whom I was referring to...the girl they gave me was 18 overweight and using a cheatsheet for the equipment...That in my book is not a person that needs to train me or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## COBI (May 29, 2009)

^^This drives me insane, too.  It is the opposite of the what the gym intends: it is a disservice IMHO.  It is insulting to the member and presents a very unprofessional representation of the gym.  Another thing is not providing anyone with knowledge of the machines during a member's first visit.  It's one thing if the new member says "i'm all set", but there should be someone available if a member has a simple equipment question.  But the blank stare or "I don't know" shouldn't happen with a routine question.

The other thing that drives me insane is desk staff eating at the check-in desk, especially when someone brings them something like fast food.  I'm not trying to tell them what to eat, but I don't think it should ever be acceptable to eat junk food at the front desk of a gym.  We sell protein shakes and the like, so I can live with them even eating a salad during a "break" or whatever, but a Big Mac? No way.


A little background on my own discipline (or lack thereof) issues for food: My sister passed away just over 3 years ago from cardiac arrest (at 33yo) due to complications from her 15 year battle with bulimia.  Right or wrong, it is her battle and death that keeps me away from pressuring myself too much about food or placing too much emphasis on food, and, in general, I do make good choices.  For me to be a smaller size (which I used to be), I need to be very obsessive with my food choices, and I am not comfortable going there now.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

Oh yeah they used to do that crap at my old gym all the time...At lunch time they all ate their lunch at the front desk. It was always McDonalds, Burger King etc


----------



## blindpassion (May 29, 2009)

thanks Cobi for your posts!

down another 3 pounds today ladies.


----------



## Boasorte (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I love the sports bras in Walmart that snap in the front...they are so comfy.....Try going to your local Y...my membership is like $15 a month there 

here is the walmart sports bra...it is super comfy for the full girly chest...

I think you go up a size like if you wear a 36DD you get a 38 but try them on first .........Walmart.com: Bestform - Women's Plus Sports Bra: Women_

 
Muito obrigada Tish. I wish there was a Walmart in my city(it's raining ahhH!) lol but I'm going to check that out today...
You know, you're like the 12837892372th person to tell me that you only pay $10-$20 a month to go to the Y, I called, and checked out my Y's site, and it said to use the gym, it's about $100 dollars a month!!!!


----------



## kdemers1221 (May 29, 2009)

Hey ladies,
I too am in the same boat as all of you... trying to lose weight. I'm in a 2 year relationship and being comfortable around my boyfriend has lead to weight gain. He can eat whatever he wants and we live together currently and his food snacking is really tempting. 

He is really supportive of my want/need to lose weight and is on the bandwagon with me. We've made a weekly meal calender so no more fighting about whats for dinner. haha. I've been working out 3 days a week at the gym at my school ( the membership is included in my tuition). I do cardio and strength. I'm having a really hard time. So any support is welcome.

I have some tips as well. If people are still wondering about what to eat for breakfast it is recommended that you get at least 8 grams of dietary fiber during breakfast. Fiber is a huge part as it will keep feeling fuller for longer. Its especially helpful for my with classes when I can't always eat a set schedule. The fiber gets me through my morning classes and workout before I can get home and eat lunch. Also... like others have said, water is a huge deal. I eat a lot less when I'm adequately hydrated. Now after drinking so much water, I recognize the symptoms of when I haven't drank enough on a certain day. 

Good luck to everyone! : )


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

I have nothing really to add other than Good luck!! The other ladies already gave you great advice.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree, I remember having a very overweight  nutritionist, and I'm like " ??? "


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, I've been doing pretty good with the food.. I need to step up the workouts though, because I do pilates and walk my dog a lot so I get exercise, but I need to do some more strenuous activity. 

I feel a little slimmer because my clothes are fitting looser (my jeans that were pretty tight are fitting me perfectly, yay!), however I don't own a scale so I can't confirm actual weight loss. I'm actually glad I don't have a scale because I'd probably obsess over the number rather than whether I'm eating healthy and gaining muscle, you know? I would prefer to have one less thing to worry about. I weigh myself probably once every couple weeks when i go to my mom's house so i do have some idea though.. 

anyways, hope everyone's still kicking butt.. don't give up!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 3, 2009)

Good for you!!! ^

I just finished my work out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 almost an hour on my own, I think I did awesome.

I had to wait until it was late though because its hot up in here!!!


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 3, 2009)

good work girls.. i just finished reading the entire thread and glad to know im not the only one   ive lost 10 pounds since march (pretty slow, but hey its something...) i keep at it, im not eating as clean as i started out but still i havent gained anything (or lost..hah) and still stick to my exercise routine, but i wanna pick up on it so i can finally get down to 129...at least! you guys give off great motivational energy


----------



## iShadow (Jun 3, 2009)

Note to self to return to this thread when it's not 4am.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey girls, I mentioned I would like to lose weight before my birthday, I was wondering would it still be possible, being that it's June, and my zBday is 8/12?
And would it be a noticeable difference?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course it's possible...you might not loose as much as you want but you will certainly loose.....get started girl!! As long as you notice that is what matters....you have to loose for you...not anyone else


----------



## iShadow (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Hey girls, I mentioned I would like to lose weight before my birthday, I was wondering would it still be possible, being that it's June, and my zBday is 8/12?
And would it be a noticeable difference?_

 
Oh for sure! Especially if you weight train. You may not notice a huge difference in the number you see on a scale, but don't forget that muscle weighs more than fat! And the more muscle you have, the more/faster you burn calories by just existing... weight training is a win-win situation.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 4, 2009)

I need advice. Im stuck at 123. I have been here for about 2 and a half weeks now. I changed my workout routine and caloric intake, but nothing yet. Im so frustrated. I know it might be from weight training, gaining muscle weight, so I don't see it on the scale. But any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 4, 2009)

Muscle weighs more than fat....are you comfortable at that size or do you just want the number lower....If you are close to your ideal weigt as I am it's gonna take a lot of weight training along with intense cardio to loose the last few lbs....6 mini meals to boast your metabolism with lots of protein .   They are the hardest to come off. But I try not to go by the number but by how I like to look.


----------



## COBI (Jun 4, 2009)

A pound equals a pound, but muscle is denser than fat, so a pound of muscle takes up less space than a pound of fat.  

But Tish is definitely on the mark: if your weight is healthy, base your progress on measurements other than just the scale: body areas measurements (such as waist, hips, thighs, arms, chest), body fat, and the way your clothes fit (an easy everyday measurement).... in other words, the way you look.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, I lost about 2 inches around my body but I gained like 2 lbs! So Im really frustrated. Im literally 8lbs away from my first goal weight. Its soo frustrating! aaah!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 4, 2009)

You've done soooo well! 25 lbs lost! Thats amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should be sooo proud of yourself.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_You've done soooo well! 25 lbs lost! Thats amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should be sooo proud of yourself._

 
Thanks! Its definetly been a challange for me, but being this close its what gets me frustrated lol. Once Im at 115, depending on how I look/feel I wanna go down to 105. then just work on toning up.

I dunno if its right, but my trainer had told me to focus on losing all the weight first, and then work on toning. Something about getting bulky w/ muscle under fat. So thats what I've been doing.

But after reading Cobi's post on trainers, Im not sure. Boo! this is all confusing.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 4, 2009)

My trainer has me do a mix of cardio and weight training.

We start out the work out with cardio, and then then we work on different muscle groups.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Yeah, I lost about 2 inches around my body but I gained like 2 lbs! So Im really frustrated. Im literally 8lbs away from my first goal weight. Its soo frustrating! aaah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am gonna get there with you!! yeah I love a challenge it motivates me...I want 118-120 and I am at 125


----------



## iShadow (Jun 4, 2009)

Guys!

I had to run a package to the PO today... but I didn't run (or drive), I biked! I almost died omg. But it felt good, and I'm suuuuuure I'll sleep better tonight. I'm so glad this thread exists. :]


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good for you! I love riding my bike....sometimes I wonder if I will make it back...but somehow I work it out!!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah I know that feeling tish. I will have run the first half of my run and think "omg Im going to have to crawl back" but I never do!


----------



## iShadow (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Yeah I know that feeling tish. I will have run the first half of my run and think "omg Im going to have to crawl back" but I never do!_

 
I got to the post office... and almost called my sister to come get me!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_I got to the post office... and almost called my sister to come get me!_

 
Why did I do that one day....I went on the bike Trail and called my dh to come and get me...He said and how do I do that...I said drive the truck....HE SCREAMED, Down the bike trail....I said well what am I gonna do...he said Suck it up...I will see you when you get home....I hated him so bad that day...I was thinking maybe he could come carry me and the bike on his 165lb frame....I should have married a big dude lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol, more than once, I've miscalculated my workouts and had to call hubby to come get me...but usually it's because I went running before severe storms were forecasted, and they showed up early.  Now I just stick to indoor workouts for the most part.

Oh, keep up the good work, ladies!  You're all such great motivation!


----------



## Visual Edge (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian and I had the exact same amount of weight to lose six months ago. I'm now down to 7 pounds to lose so here's a little advice on what's worked for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-HIIT training instead of regular cardio. When I started HIIT, it was like a weightloss on switch. It'll take a while before you start seeing pounds shed but you'll be building muscle and losing fat all along. Here's an amazing site that I know you're going to love! The Lose Belly Fat Workout ? Lose Your Belly In 8 Weeks You mentioned you have a home gym so it shouldnt be a problem and HIIT is quick!! I prefer using a bike to a treadmill but that's your choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-For breakfast, I eat egg whites, caraway rye or pumperknickle toast, and frest fruit drizzled with honey and nuts. You can eat tons and still keep calories low if you choose the right food. Melons are low calorie and berries are great as well. Mix in half a banana, some apple and kiwwi or whatever fruits you like and you'll have something so delicious you wont believe you're being healthy! Egg whites are so low calorie, it's unbelievable and the bread I have is 140 calories for TWO slices. 

You can also make an eggwhites omelette with fresh cheese and your favorite vegetables or just cook up some vegetables, poor in some eggwhites and make yourself a little veggie skillet. 

-Focus on protein because having more will help you control sugar and carb cravings.

-Add more fiber into your diet!!

-Take a look at sparkpeople.com. Its full of food information, excersise regiments and motivation.

-At restaurants, stick with salads and sandwiches. I know a lot of the time, you look through the menu trying to find something veggie but you don't have to do that. Choose what you like and have them substitute the meat for eggs, chickpeas, beans, cheese, tofu or whatever veggie proteins they have in their kitchen. Get your money's worth, don't just ask for it without meat. 

-Keep tons of low-calorie snacks in the house so what's healthy and what's convenient become the same thing. There's so maaaany options!

-When youre going out, pack snacks so if cravings arrive you can just dig into your bag. I make little mixes with just right kellogs cereal, dehydraded fruit (they make it for babbies but it's flavorful and looow cal), raisins, cranberries, seeds, and a little bit of assorted nuts. 

-Make snacks right when you bring the groceries home and pre-package them so their easy to grab. Cut up veggies and bag them, make fruit salads, cut up low-fat cheese and bag with healthy crackers. Anything to keep you satisfied!! Dieting is NOT about starving or craving- you need to beat those things with alternatives.

-This is one of the things that have worked best for me- just always focus on alternatives. Instead of mayo, go with mustard. Instead of lettuce salads, go for baby spinach salads. Instead of ice cream, go for fro-yo with fruits, sorbet, or a popsicle. Instead of a cupcake, go for a bran muffin. Instead of a chocolate bar choose a chocolatey protein bar. Cook with coconut oil instead of vegetable. Use almond butter instead of peanut butter. Skim milk instead of 2%... Every time you see others indulging in something high calorie just think of a lower calorie equivalant! It reallyreally helps. 

If you have any specific questions, feel free to message me. I've been on a health food and excerise crazy recently so Ive done a looot of research. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best of luck.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

Alexa....I have a new plan starting next week...it's gonna kill me but save me time and gas lol

My son is going to Summer school from 7:45 to 11:15 and the gym is 1/2 mile from his school..so I am gonna park at the school run the neighborhood or school track...track gets boring...then go to the gym for 2 hours until he is out of the school...Mind you this is for 6 weeks...if this does not get me in shape it will surely kill me so who will care at that point anyway. But if I don't come back home while he is at summer school I will stay motivated not to just sit on my rear and browse the net


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 5, 2009)

If it doesn't kill you - you're going to be one sexy mama at the end of it. (Not that you arent already) but daamnnn girl. 

You're going to be looking like your avatar pic in a matter of weeks


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

I am gonna give it my best damn effort and my dh said he will do it for 2-3 days with me if he can juggle it around the shop


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 5, 2009)

nice! its always awesome to have a work out buddy.

What type of stuff will you do at the gym for the two hours that you're there?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

swim and weigh training...plus he likes to play basketball & racquetball they have a full court there


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh and they have spin class and aerobic classes to she is emailing me the schedule today..so I can try to coordinate my time..they are doing that Million Pound thingy....not sure the name of it


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am gonna get there with you!! yeah I love a challenge it motivates me...I want 118-120 and I am at 125_

 
Yay congrats Tish! I am hoping to break this plateu. Usually the only way I've been able to break past plateus is a 2 day juice fast and then I go to the gym do weights, cardio and swim. I also go with my son for a walk, (we have annual passes) so we'll go to Disney and walk around all day.

i cannot wait to see 115 on my scale!! My size five jeans are loose on me now! So I went to try a size 3 and it still fits tight, so Im in between sizes right now. I hope once these 8lbs are gone Ill be fine!

Im gonna try different workouts now!

Thanks for the advice everyone!! Lets keep this going, motivation is always the best


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

^ I am sure you are already fire girl!!! I know damn well I'm gonna be at that weight lol.....


----------



## iShadow (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Visual Edge* 

 
_I'm a vegetarian...

-For breakfast, I eat egg whites, caraway rye or pumperknickle toast, and frest fruit drizzled with honey and nuts. You can eat tons and still keep calories low if you choose the right food. Melons are low calorie and berries are great as well. Mix in half a banana, some apple and kiwwi or whatever fruits you like and you'll have something so delicious you wont believe you're being healthy! Egg whites are so low calorie, it's unbelievable and the bread I have is 140 calories for TWO slices. 

You can also make an eggwhites omelette with fresh cheese and your favorite vegetables or just cook up some vegetables, poor in some eggwhites and make yourself a little veggie skillet. 

-Focus on protein because having more will help you control sugar and carb cravings.

-Add more fiber into your diet!!_

 
Thank God for vegetarians that don't starve themselves on nutrients..!!!!!! Haha, seriously, reading how healthy you are made my day! I was diagnosed with allergies to soy, gluten, dairy, and eggs for about a year... and at the same time, some of my friends decided to "try" vegetarianism/veganism... and eating with them was so painful, all they would do is complain... and I just sat there thinking, "You morons are starving yourselves on Wonder Bread and simple carbs, I have even more restrictions than you, and eating those things actually makes me ILL!" 

Anyway. Congrats on being resourceful and evolved.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 6, 2009)

Im jumping in on this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im a vegetarian too. (Since Jan 2008) And at the beginning I was the best vegie, tofu, nuts, seeds all the good stuff, then I got super lazy and stopped going to the gym (couldn't because of an injury in a car accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and just ate pasta literally every night!

So now I want to lose a total of 22kg (or 49 lbs), I've already lost 6kg (13 lbs, so I just have another 16kg (36 lbs) to go!
I've dropped a dress size, but I've really noticed that the area around my stomach is getting loose, it desperately needs toning, so I've been trying to do some stomach/ab exercises, as well as my usual walking and aqua aerobics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which is AWESOME btw, if you haven't tried it!)

In terms of eating, Im on a specialised "program" but basically;
-Leave 5hrs between meals (this has to do with insulin release, and it doesn't work for everyone, but this program was made specifically for me!)
-Have a meal consisting of 40% protein and 60% vegies
-Im allowed the equivalent of 2 slices of wholegrain bread, no other carbs
-Dont mix proteins. I.e dont have beans & cheese at the same meal

I've also tried to cut back on caffeine, and alcohol (doing pretty well so far!)

I'll keep you ladies updated, and I enjoyed reading everyones journeys so far, so keep posting!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 6, 2009)

Last night I did the Jillian Michaels 20 min boot camp. It says it can guarantee a loss of 20lbs in 30 days. I don't know if thats actually possible, but man the video kicked my butt!!

I am eating a "Choco monkey oatmeal" its sooo good! and low calories


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

I love Carmel Apple Rice cakes the bite size and I dip them in reduced fat Jiffy Peanut Butter...PB is great source of protein

I went on a new medication yesterday ...I pray it does not affect my weight


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Last night I did the Jillian Michaels 20 min boot camp. It says it can guarantee a loss of 20lbs in 30 days. I don't know if thats actually possible, but man the video kicked my butt!!

I am eating a "Choco monkey oatmeal" its sooo good! and low calories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jillian Michaels kicks my ass...I've yet to have the energy to attempt the 20 lbs. in 30 days.  I can't do her workout two days in a row!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 6, 2009)

Oohh I might have to check out her DVD's. Shes so damn fit. 

Does anyone use them on a regular basis?


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm starting Slim in 6 today. I'd like to lose 30 pounds by September, so I thought it was worth a try. Anyone tried it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Oohh I might have to check out her DVD's. Shes so damn fit. 

Does anyone use them on a regular basis?_

 
No but I have heard raves about her...and I love her on the Biggest Looser she is hard ass...and yes she is ripped like crazy....not overly just perfectly toned


----------



## iShadow (Jun 6, 2009)

Another great exercise resource is LIVESTRONG.COM - Health, Fitness, Lifestyle... I have it bookmarked. :] Bobbi Brown is actually a blogger (or something) on there, which I thought was cool. She's a huge exercise advocate. A lot of times I find myself playing the victim when it comes to exercise... ie Omg I just caaaaaan't I'm too tired, or Omg it's so nice outside so I don't want to go to the gym... but there are so many other things around the house I should be doing... Blah blah etc etc. So it helps me to know that there are resources online.. because goodness knows if I have time to watch tutorials on YT, I have time to check out the vids on LiveStrong. :]


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree Tish, shes got an AMAZING body. Not too much muscle, its just perfect.


----------



## LessThanAnn (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright Ladies, I'm a 100000295u39845349p8548ucbh puyh gp34ch bp394% noob when it comes to exercise, and the wonderful Tish said I should check this thread out. From what I've read you are all so inspiring. I just dont know where to begin...We have a weight bench and like this arm machine thing here at home, I love taking walks/running, and I am the biggest vegetable/fruit lover! I just need some guidance, or like, well to say it straight up a plan of some sort to get started, cause I have no clue what I'm doing. Working out to me is like doing paint by number blind...it's just not that easy..lol!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

Girl if you love running and walking that is half the battle won right there....Cardio is the best for you when trying to loose weight....The weight training is great as well...But just getting moving will make a major difference when you start buring calories


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 7, 2009)

So I ended up buying the Jillian Michaels Shred dvd. I am absolutly sore from the 2nd day. Today will definetly be a challange!! Gotta carry on!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG ladies, yesterday I went to work out with my aunt and sister, and made the mistake of not eating! I though I wsa going to DIE, I was so dizzy, and light headed. 
On the plus side, that workout felt sooo good, although my arms are KILLING me from all that boxing...
And went I got home, I went on an hour walk, but I am so not up for it today, my muscles hurt (I forgot how it felt to work out)

* Oh, does anyone reccomend Planet Fitness? Their rates are SUPER cheap and I would like to know if anyone's been there?*


----------



## COBI (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_I'm starting Slim in 6 today. I'd like to lose 30 pounds by September, so I thought it was worth a try. Anyone tried it?_

 
It is possible if you stick to the nutrition plans suggested.  Your time frame is right on track with the recommended (healthy) loss of 1-2 pounds per week.

I am looking for to the newest workout from Beachbody (which produces and distributes Slim in 6.)  It's called Insanity and features Shaun T., who also does their Hip Hop Abs program.  Insanity is a 60-day high-intensity cardio & body-weight resistance program.  It's supposed to be available to order in the next week or so. This is a teaser clip of the program: YouTube - Insanity! - Shaun T's Extreme Workout DVD From Beachbody

One thing I will say for anyone who has ever wondered: Beachbody uses real people and their results; they are not paid actors or anything.  As a Turbo Kick instructor, I participated in the infomercial tapings for the original release of Turbo Jam.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_OMG ladies, yesterday I went to work out with my aunt and sister, and made the mistake of not eating! I though I wsa going to DIE, I was so dizzy, and light headed. 
On the plus side, that workout felt sooo good, although my arms are KILLING me from all that boxing...
And went I got home, I went on an hour walk, but I am so not up for it today, my muscles hurt (I forgot how it felt to work out)

* Oh, does anyone reccomend Planet Fitness? Their rates are SUPER cheap and I would like to know if anyone's been there?*_

 

I don't think we have a Planet Fitness..if so I have never seen it...I go to the Y or to 24-hour Fitness here

Not eating ...  Not Good Girl!!


----------



## COBI (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_* Oh, does anyone reccomend Planet Fitness? Their rates are SUPER cheap and I would like to know if anyone's been there?*_

 
Planet Fitness is essentially a "no frills" gym.  They have mid-level equipment including cardio, pin machines and weights.

Often, the overall quality and service of the facility may vary from location to location as most (if not all) are franchised and therefore may be run and maintained slightly differently depending on the owners' oversight and management.

They will provide you a place and equipment for your workout.  They do not offer other options such as group classes, if that is what you are interested in.

Also, because of their low-pricing strategy, there tend to be a lot more people who join as more of a "social" club or "meat market".  People who pay more at other clubs (such as $40 and up), generally are paying for a quality place to work out and not a social scene.

A second thing as a result of the extremely low pricing: Be prepared to have it be very busy during peak time; I am told there are often waits for equipment during these times.  I do not belong to one.  The closest is about 45 minutes from me as I live in a rural area.

The tanning is also typically included in packages, I believe, but lamps are changed as infrequently as possible (according to an employee), so it won't be the same as tanning at a SuperTan, for example.

In the end, it depends on what you need from a club including extras and atmosphere.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been trying to get into the Y, but their prices are crazy high, 
The closet PF to me is in Scarsdale, New York, which is about, 5 blocks away, and what u sd^^ makes sense a lot , about a waiting to use the equipment. I REALLY need an mp3 so I can jog outside.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

Not here...I have a family membership at the Y for 59.99 my single membership used to be $24.99 a month


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay so my muscles are absolutly killing me. Like my calfs (did I spell that right?) are in sooo much pain!!

Does anyone know what I can use or do to help this? I stretch out before working out, and I take a nice warm bath after working out, but it huuurts. That Jillian! Omg Im dying!


----------



## iShadow (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Okay so my muscles are absolutly killing me. Like my calfs (did I spell that right?) are in sooo much pain!!

Does anyone know what I can use or do to help this? I stretch out before working out, and I take a nice warm bath after working out, but it huuurts. That Jillian! Omg Im dying!_

 
That's really good!!!! I'm sure Cobi will chime in, but from what I understand, when you're building muscle, you kind of tear up what you already have. And then somehow lactic acid chills there.. but you can get rid of it faster by working the muscles that hurt! I'm a huge advocate of Aleve and Advil. I used to be a synchronized swimmer, so beliiiiiiieve me, I know what you mean! We'd have to float on our backs and extend our legs straight up at a 90 degree angle with pointed toes.. ! Our calves cramped like crazy. They told us to eat bananas (for potassium) to help with muscle crampes, I'm not sure if that will help you or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, stretch after you work out! That's when your muscles are warmed up and ready to cooperate. :]

(Cobi, please feel free to add or correct what I've said!!)


----------



## COBI (Jun 8, 2009)

As iShadow mentioned, I do recommend stretching after working out when the muscles are warm.  This is also the best time to work on flexibility increases.  However, note that increasing flexibility at this point will actually probably increase the soreness from DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness); "over-stretching" will increase DOMS as it cause more tears/damage.  Stretching is no longer believed universally to minimize DOMS.

Acute muscle soreness is the soreness you may feel during or right after working out.  It is caused by a buildup of hydrogen ions which causes the burn as the pH drops and they become more acidic.  Usually subsides in minutes.

DOMS is that soreness that sets in 1-3 days later (my personal DOMS hits at about 36 hours.)  DOMS is caused by actual structure damage (i.e. microtears) and is an inflammatory reaction.  Many treat it with pain relievers, such as ibuprofen; it will not speed the healing but may give temporary relief.  I will often take ibuprofen the night following the day of an intense workout so that I don't wake up feeling like I got hit by a Mack truck.

So what might be good about DOMS? It is typically an indicator of muscle growth.  The damage and inflammatory reaction causes the cells to promote muscle growth and development.

Ways to minimize DOMS (which may be counteractive to what you are trying to achieve with your program):
-warm-up all major and minor muscles completely before working out and cool them down completely after working out. Too often we jump into workout without warming up properly and we will often leave as soon as we are done the "workout" without doing a cool down which would involve working a lower pace and intensity, letting the heartrate come down gradually (versus just stopping) and stretching.
-when starting something new, build up gradually, increasing the intensity and/or weight 10% each time you work out.
-don't dramatically increase duration, increase gradually as above
-do not make dramatic changes to program, as above, increase gradually
-take fish oil and omega-3 fatty acid supplements; some recommend glucosamine

I personally like to push myself.  I actually kind of like the DOMS effect as it indicates that I am actually pushing outside of my comfort zone.  What I do is lightly stretch those areas when they are sore; for example, if I've killed my legs and my quads are tights, I will likely do some squats to loosen them.  I don't overload them while sore, I just stretch them.  It seems that a lack of movement makes DOMS worse.  For example, have you ever taken a car ride while in the midst of lower body DOMS?  When you get out of the car, it is like your legs don't even want to straighten; that time of non-movement seems to have made them even stiffer.  It is why I sometimes take ibuprofen before sleeping as I know the non-movement will intensify the DOMS for me.

It is important for you to listen to your body, and for maximum results, you want to make sure to allow for recovery time between intense workouts.

Sorry for the long post.  There are many theories on DOMS; these are just the ones that I buy into.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies! Today will be my 4th day doing this workout. So I think Im gonna take some ibuprofen and eat more bananas! 

I do warm up, and at the end of the workout, I do "cool down" exercises. Before I shower, I also wait about 15 minutes till my body cools (my whole life my family wouldn't let any of us kids in sports shower immediatly, they said we had to wait 15 to 30 minutes, and we had to have no shoes on anymore, only sandals to cool our temperature. I dunno if this helps but thats what my family did to us.)

Thank you everyone for the helpful input! I am hoping to make it to the 30 days! Im trying to not weigh myself as often only once a week. To see some results. 

again thanks!! I reaally appreciate it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 8, 2009)

I just did Jillian's Shred 2 and barely made it through.  And afterward, I enjoyed a small bowl of watermelon, blackberries and blueberries.  All in all, today went well...looking forward to doing it all again tomorrow.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Im totally going out tomorrow and buying one of her DVD's,

Which one do you guys rec?

Diet Update:
This weekend I fell off the wagon so to speak with my diet, but Ive fixed it today and am going to stick with it. Remember ladies, just because you maybe don't do so well for a few days, just get right back up and dust yourself off. Don't get discouraged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two bad eating days is a lot better than giving up and having two bad eating weeks.

I went to work out with my trainer today and we did one of her indoor bootcamps, oh god, my body haha. It felt good though


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL ...did my morning run....and no more...I spent the rest of my day laying on the tattoo table..but maybe he sucked some of the fat out while he was inking me...Hopeful...My eating was crappy too..Had a Starbucks Carmel Frap for breakfast and tuna sandwich for dinner...nothing in between...Not good


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah so today after my workout, I totally fell off. Ugh. I had an In n Out grilled cheese and rocky road ice cream. Idunno if its about to be "that time a month" or something, but Im super irritated and I wanna eat everything insight! (I don't but today was no good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the morning I had my fiber one cereal w/ soy milk. Then I had a quesadilla on whole wheat tortilla and low fat yogurt (60 cal) w/ a tbsp of granola. Went to disney, only drank a diet coke. Buuuut then I went to In n out got food and rocky road ice cream. ugh. It was all going so well.

Tomorrow shall be another day. Im gonna do a tae bo cardio video to makeup for tonight. :'(


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't wait to visit Cali again to try one of these In n Out Burgers i hear so much about


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I can't wait to visit Cali again to try one of these In n Out Burgers i hear so much about_

 
Seriously, its my faaaaaaaaave burger joint. It has a simple but delicious menu! Try it!!

I get the grilled cheese (about 350 cal) and Fries well done (400 cal, but I eat half) and a side of their spread (80 cal in a packet) So while its not as bad a Mickey D's I still feel guilty! ah but I loooove their food. 

Seriously, Im one of those people that beat themselves up for falling. BOOO!! Tomorrow shall be a new day.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Yeah so today after my workout, I totally fell off. Ugh. I had an In n Out grilled cheese and rocky road ice cream. Idunno if its about to be "that time a month" or something, but Im super irritated and I wanna eat everything insight! (I don't but today was no good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the morning I had my fiber one cereal w/ soy milk. Then I had a quesadilla on whole wheat tortilla and low fat yogurt (60 cal) w/ a tbsp of granola. Went to disney, only drank a diet coke. Buuuut then I went to In n out got food and rocky road ice cream. ugh. It was all going so well.

Tomorrow shall be another day. Im gonna do a tae bo cardio video to makeup for tonight. :'(_

 
I had a bad weekend, don't get discouraged! You're doing fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We cant be perfect all the time, we all have our down days. Get right back up and keep on truckin


----------



## Sashan (Jun 9, 2009)

I fall off the wagon most weekends but then just make sure I drink tons of water and eat healthy during the week. I find it's much easier to maintain a healthier diet, in the long term, if I allow myself to let go a little on the weekends. That way I don't get cravings and fall completely off the wagon.

If I know we're going out to dinner, I make sure I work out for a little longer before getting ready. If I am going to eat not so well, I try to substitute for healthier options. The other weekend we had Nachos but I used low fat cheese, low fat sour cream, premium low fat mince, tomato paste, whole kidney beans, onion and 99% fat free taco sauce, so it wasn't too bad. If I'm going to eat chocolate I only eat dark chocolate. I also find dried fruit and almonds are excellent for curbing sugar cravings. 

I'm 128 pounds right now, 5'6 and a US size 5. I'm fairly comfortable with this weight but would like to loose a little more and develop some more tone. The main issue I have at the moment is my stomach, which is flat but has no tone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_This weekend I fell off the wagon so to speak with my diet, but Ive fixed it today and am going to stick with it. Remember ladies, just because you maybe don't do so well for a few days, just get right back up and dust yourself off. Don't get discouraged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two bad eating days is a lot better than giving up and having two bad eating weeks.

I went to work out with my trainer today and we did one of her indoor bootcamps, oh god, my body haha. It felt good though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Tish, what are some good leg toning exercises?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 9, 2009)

I do lunges lunges lunges....I do them at the gym...around the house I am a Lunge_Whore ...I also do the inner-Outer thigh machine at the gym...But mostly I just run and ride my bike that keeps my legs pretty toned.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 9, 2009)

I was told that squats help get rid of thunder thighs!! lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 9, 2009)

OK, I did day two!  I freakin' exhausted!

Alexis...the Jillian Michaels' Shred series incorporates a lot of lunges and squats, so that might be the one for you to check out if you want toning.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have to get that one then....Squats and Lunges are my thing!!! I'm a Lunge_Whore LOL

I have to be careful with Squats though...they are good for the thighs but they give me a bubble butt


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 9, 2009)

In the first series I think there was only two sets of true squats, and then one or two sets of "seated" squats (where you get into squat position) and work the upper body.  Then you do two sets of two different lunges, traditional lunges and side lunges, while working out the upper body.

And on top of all that, add in cardio and abs!  All in 20 minutes!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 10, 2009)

What kind of equipment do you need to have in order to do the DVD's?


----------



## COBI (Jun 10, 2009)

A great place to check out clips of workout videos is Exercise, Workout and Fitness videos & DVDs

For every video they sell (including the Jillian ones), the have clips from the video as well as a breakout of how the time is spent (such as 5m warmup, 15m aerobics, 15 toning, 15m aerobics/toning, 10m cooldown).  They also list any equipment need for a workout, if there is any.  Every video is done by someone on the collage video staff so that they can write a full description (versus just the one provided by the distributor.)


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_What kind of equipment do you need to have in order to do the DVD's?_

 
Just a couple of handweights and a yoga mat for the ab exercises, although the yoga mat isn't really necessary.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 11, 2009)

Yesterday I completed day 6 of workingout to the 30day shred. Im gonna "rest" today from the dvd. But not really cus Im going for a run in the park. 

Ever since I started working out harder and daily, I feel like Im starving! Like I could have juuust eaten something, but Im hungry. Before when I would occasionally workout, I could live on 1,000 cals or less, now it seems impossible. Any tips?

Im trying to lose these last 8lbs fast! Thnks ladies!!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 11, 2009)

Its probably because your body is burning much more energy now that you're taking a more intense approach to your work outs.

Make sure you're getting enough protein during the day, its what keeps you going.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Yesterday I completed day 6 of workingout to the 30day shred. Im gonna "rest" today from the dvd. But not really cus Im going for a run in the park. 

Ever since I started working out harder and daily, I feel like Im starving! Like I could have juuust eaten something, but Im hungry. Before when I would occasionally workout, I could live on 1,000 cals or less, now it seems impossible. Any tips?

Im trying to lose these last 8lbs fast! Thnks ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
O.O Oh goodness, I WOULD starve on 1000 calories! But I'm also 5'9''.  My guess is what's happening is you're building muscle mass (go you!), which means your metabolism is increasing. So it totally makes sense that you're hungry!  What you're gonna want to eat is fiber and protein. Fiber takes forever to digest, and protein.. is protein! 

Here are some websites I'd recommend for food/meals/snacks:

GoodGuide: They don't have recipes, but at least you'll know how what you eat affects the rest of the world! (Shameless plug :x)

Shape: These guys know their food. I've gotten their magazine for years, and I loooove it! It keeps me on my toes with new exercises or weight training routines. Loooove it.

LiveStrong: Another plug for LS. I love this site!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay, today was the first day I tried the 30 days shred (Jillian Michaels)

Omg - it kicked my ass! Felt really similar to going to the trainer, except only 20 minutes instead of an hour.

Im going to do it every day. I started on level one, and we will see how long it takes me to get to level 2.

This is definitely something I could do every day.
I used 7.5 pound weights instead of 3 or 5, which got really tough, but working with my trainer has gotten my arms a bit stronger so I felt I could handle it.

Time to go take a shower!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Yesterday I completed day 6 of workingout to the 30day shred. Im gonna "rest" today from the dvd. But not really cus Im going for a run in the park. 

Ever since I started working out harder and daily, I feel like Im starving! Like I could have juuust eaten something, but Im hungry. Before when I would occasionally workout, I could live on 1,000 cals or less, now it seems impossible. Any tips?

Im trying to lose these last 8lbs fast! Thnks ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For the amount of working out you are doing you are not eating enough...and it will effect your weight loss...Those calories are far too low...It will be hard to loose any weight if you don't up your calories...try eating protein bars or bars like Fibre One


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_O.O Oh goodness, I WOULD starve on 1000 calories! But I'm also 5'9''.  My guess is what's happening is you're building muscle mass (go you!), which means your metabolism is increasing. So it totally makes sense that you're hungry! What you're gonna want to eat is fiber and protein. Fiber takes forever to digest, and protein.. is protein! 

Here are some websites I'd recommend for food/meals/snacks:

GoodGuide: They don't have recipes, but at least you'll know how what you eat affects the rest of the world! (Shameless plug :x)

Shape: These guys know their food. I've gotten their magazine for years, and I loooove it! It keeps me on my toes with new exercises or weight training routines. Loooove it.

LiveStrong: Another plug for LS. I love this site!_

 
I think because I wasn't working out as much, or as hard before 1,000 was fine for me (5"2) and I always felt full though, cus I only eat complex carbs so I feel full for a long time. 

Thank you so much for the websites! Im definetly gonna check em out. And Im also trying to slowly shift my lifestyle into more of a vegetarian type. Or just pretty much given up red meats and major animal products.

We'll see how it goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_For the amount of working out you are doing you are not eating enough...and it will effect your weight loss...Those calories are far too low...It will be hard to loose any weight if you don't up your calories...try eating protein bars or bars like Fibre One_

 
Oh! I see! I just thought that you know, if I burn more than I take in, that it would help me shed the pounds faster. I love fiber one cereal! And I definetly get my protein in, maybe I should up that more too. Im gonna aim for a 1200 cal a day. I did the thing on Jillian Michaels site and it said I should have my intake be at 1350 so I thought a 300 deficiency would be bad, but I'll try adding it and see how it goes.

Thank you soo much! You guys are so helpful!! I love it here


----------



## iShadow (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_You guys are so helpful!! I love it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely second that! I've kicked my butt into gear this week thanks to this thread (and you guys!) and omg am I ever sleeping better. I'm like the freaking dogs that chew up the entire house during the day because they're not able to use exercise as an energy outlet on the Dog Whisperer... ADHD is such a love/hate thing. But now I'm like the dog that gets walked every day!!


----------



## Shazy (Jun 11, 2009)

What would you ladies suggest for post pregnancy weight loss/workout plans? Im 30 wks along and have so far (thank god) kept my weight gain to 16 pounds! Im so proud of myself, its hard to give up the good stuff sometimes! but I still have 9 weeks to go give or take...any pointers?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Okay, today was the first day I tried the 30 days shred (Jillian Michaels)

Omg - it kicked my ass! Felt really similar to going to the trainer, except only 20 minutes instead of an hour.

Im going to do it every day. I started on level one, and we will see how long it takes me to get to level 2.

This is definitely something I could do every day.
I used 7.5 pound weights instead of 3 or 5, which got really tough, but working with my trainer has gotten my arms a bit stronger so I felt I could handle it.

Time to go take a shower!!!_

 
Omg! I had started w/ 5lbs hand weights and I was DYING! I went to buy the 3lbs the next day! Now they feel like nothing, so I've been alternating. Like the squats w/ arm press thing in the first circuit I do the 3lbs, and for the 2nd strength circuit I do the 5lbs for the 3rd I go back to 3lbs

F.Y.I handweights are soo cheap at walmart! I got my 3lbs at 3bucks each. I had seen them at target at 4.99 each. Good think I waited


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruby_Woo...when you drop your calories too low your body thinks you are starving it...so whatever foods you put in it it will hold on to them and store them as fat....That is why it is so important to eat good calories not necessarily low calories


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shazy* 

 
_What would you ladies suggest for post pregnancy weight loss/workout plans? Im 30 wks along and have so far (thank god) kept my weight gain to 16 pounds! Im so proud of myself, its hard to give up the good stuff sometimes! but I still have 9 weeks to go give or take...any pointers?_

 

I am not sure about that one...did you ask your dr?  I only gained 26 lbs total when I was pregnant....I gained it all 4 years afterwards....Doesn't that suck!!!


----------



## Shazy (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am not sure about that one...did you ask your dr? I only gained 26 lbs total when I was pregnant....I gained it all 4 years afterwards....Doesn't that suck!!!_

 
Yikes! poor thing! They told me in the begining to keep up my normal routine but then I started to have back problems and layed off of excercising. I walk regularly all day long and thats where my only excercise comes in. I should ask the good ol' doc and see what he says...im just trying to think ahead and get ideas...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think whatever you have been doing is obviously working...I think in my last couple months I only gained like about 2-3 lbs per month...In two weeks after delivery I was back to my normal weight,,,Most of my weight was baby and water


----------



## Shazy (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think whatever you have been doing is obviously working...I think in my last couple months I only gained like about 2-3 lbs per month...In two weeks after delivery I was back to my normal weight,,,Most of my weight was baby and water_

 
Hopefully I will as well, i gained 1 pound in the last two weeks...its amazing how much people vary on weight afterwards...was your baby big or little?


----------



## anne123 (Jun 12, 2009)

*How to Start Losing Weight*

* First, I want you to forget everything that has happened so far. Forget about your dieting failures, forget about any recent weight gain you might have experienced, forget about your fat tummy or thighs and give yourself a clean sheet. I know this is easier said than done, but it's very important if you want to lose weight and take back control of your life.

    * Second, I want you to stop trying to be the "perfect dieter". No one is perfect when it comes to dieting and losing weight - not me, not you - no one! So you are going to make mistakes. You may crash in the first week. You may go on a huge eating binge in the second week. You may not do a single minute of physical exercise in week 3. It doesn't matter. Why not? Because when (not if) these things happen, you are gonna start over. And eventually you will get it right and achieve all your weight loss goals. Trust me.

    * Third, don't "wait" to have a bad day or bad week on your diet. Instead, you are gonna plan for it. You are going to assume that your weight loss program goes up in smoke and you are going to have an "action-plan" to help you recover and start losing weight again. So sit down and plan what to do.

      Maybe arrange to phone a close friend for support. Or decide to take a long walk. Or clean out your garden shed. It doesn't matter what you choose, as long as you have a program of action organised. Because when your diet plan flies out the window, you are gonna feel REAL guilty and start eating lots of calories. By having a specific plan to fall back on, you will overcome your temporary dieting problem and return to your weight loss plan.

    * Fourth, I want you to stop thinking that dieting is a pain in the butt. The truth is, a healthy weight loss diet is not boring, or painful or uncomfortable. It is your passport to a new life. It is going to open up wonderful opportunities for you. The only thing that is boring, painful and uncomfortable is staying overweight. But you are gonna change all this. You are going to follow a healthy diet and lose weight and enjoy every moment.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shazy* 

 
_Hopefully I will as well, i gained 1 pound in the last two weeks...its amazing how much people vary on weight afterwards...was your baby big or little?_

 
He was 7lbs 9 oz


----------



## iShadow (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_He was 7lbs 9 oz_

 
Holy cow!!! I was 6 lbs 6 oz!


----------



## Shazy (Jun 13, 2009)

Not bad! Thank you so much! Ill keep lurking and keep you posted!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 14, 2009)

This thread is definitely the motivation I needed. I made myself read all 8 pages while working out lol. Feels so great to know I'm not alone in this


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 16, 2009)

Level 2 kicked my butt harder than 1. I am on day 2 of level 2 wish me luck!! I went for a 4 mile run today as well


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_Holy cow!!! I was 6 lbs 6 oz!_

 
babies under 8 lbs are small these days...Most people are popping out 8 lb'ers...I was a small baby too...I was 5 lbs 9 oz


----------



## iShadow (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_babies under 8 lbs are small these days...Most people are popping out 8 lb'ers...I was a small baby too...I was 5 lbs 9 oz_

 
Awwww! Teeny! My mom is pretty little, she's only 5'3'' or so... But I'm 5'9'', I'm worried I'm going to be popping out like 10lb babies!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_babies under 8 lbs are small these days...Most people are popping out 8 lb'ers...I was a small baby too...I was 5 lbs 9 oz_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_Awwww! Teeny! My mom is pretty little, she's only 5'3'' or so... But I'm 5'9'', I'm worried I'm going to be popping out like 10lb babies!_

 
I think that the higher birth weights today are a function of women being heavier at conception, enjoying "eating for two" during pregnancy, and then viola...giant babies.  I saw on the news that Ob-Gyns are now recommending women who are overweight gain only 10 - 15 pounds during pregnancy.

I think it's important to be at a healthy weight before getting pregnant, and then focusing on healthy weight gain during pregnancy.  That's one of the reasons I'm being much more focused now that I have been in the past few years.  I'd like to be at or very near my goal weight so that I finally do have kids, I'm not stuck losing even more weight after the pregnancies.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ I agree with that....I gained 25-26 lbs I think and it was gone within 2 weeks after I had Alex....Breastfeeding helps with the tummy shrinkage for sure


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 18, 2009)

I am so happy reading you girls' posts. It's definitely a motivation to start hitting the gym and eating healthy.

I was 119 when i got here in US. Since there was no time to coook at home, I ended up eating out a lot. In N Out, Mexican fast foods, chinese to go's..Over the past years, I have gained 10 lbs or more. I wanna go back to my old weight and fit in my old clothes. 

Also, I also noticed that my face is getting chubbier. My main concerns are my face and stomach. I really wanna shed some fat from those areas. 

Any advice?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## CherryAcid (Jun 20, 2009)

Back on this thread after an absence, I went to a festival for 5 days recently and lost 5 pounds!  I didnt know how but figured it was because i was having a breakfast bar and oj in the morning and then one main meal.  I was drinking but i was also drinking water with every alcoholic beverage.  And i was walking everywhere, we must've walked miles everyday, not to mention carrying all the tent and luggage which was ridiculously heavy!

So anyway im back now and my appetite seems to have stayed the same(minus me drinking) I have a nice breakfast and purely because i am not hungry i have been either splitting my main meal into lunch and dinner or having an extra light lunch and something like cereal for dinner.  I am usually a snacker and i can honestly say ive not needed to, im not starving myself in fact ive not had any cravings for food.  I have been drinking a lot of water all day and chewing sugarfree gum which im sure has helped.  I have also been dancing like a madwoman for 45 mins every other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am weighing myself once a week and all seems to be good, all i know is that i dont want to gain those 5 pounds back, that is my incentive.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 27, 2009)

Just wanted to leave a quick update for anyone following:

This week I was getting really discouraged with my diet and exercise routine, I wasnt feeling like I was seeing progress and I was tired of eating bird food (not literally but you know what I mean) so I was finding excuses to sneak a couple bad things into my diet, not terrible things, but maybe pasta one night a week, or take out pizza with my mom one night, and I was feeling really down so I decided to go weigh myself thinking I hadn't made any progress.

I've lost 15 pounds so far. 8 pounds in the last 3 weeks. I couldn't have been more wrong. 

So for anyone who is feeling discouraged, remember that you're doing this for a purpose! And things will change if you stay strong and stay dedicated to becoming a better version of yourself.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Just wanted to leave a quick update for anyone following:

This week I was getting really discouraged with my diet and exercise routine, I wasnt feeling like I was seeing progress and I was tired of eating bird food (not literally but you know what I mean) so I was finding excuses to sneak a couple bad things into my diet, not terrible things, but maybe pasta one night a week, or take out pizza with my mom one night, and I was feeling really down so I decided to go weigh myself thinking I hadn't made any progress.

I've lost 15 pounds so far. 8 pounds in the last 3 weeks. I couldn't have been more wrong. _

 
1. Congratulations!!! That's absolutely fantastic! And I bet you've lost even more fat than that, since you've probably been replacing it with heavy body building muscle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I was "diagnosed" with allergies to soy, gluten, eggs and dairy... my "bread" was made out of millet seed, which IS birdfood LOL. Thankfully this is just something I laugh about now, haha.

3. I try really, really hard not to use the word "diet" meaning "food I'm depriving myself of" because that's where I fall apart and binge. If I don't condemn myself for eating "bad things" occasionally, I'm typically a lot more successful.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 28, 2009)

good for u BlindPassion!
I haven't lost a pound , and on Friday while on the train, this man told me  I would look better if I lost weight, then had the nerve to ask for directions to the UN! I sent his ass to Coney Island in Brooklyn just for being rude >_<


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Just wanted to leave a quick update for anyone following:

This week I was getting really discouraged with my diet and exercise routine, I wasnt feeling like I was seeing progress and I was tired of eating bird food (not literally but you know what I mean) so I was finding excuses to sneak a couple bad things into my diet, not terrible things, but maybe pasta one night a week, or take out pizza with my mom one night, and I was feeling really down so I decided to go weigh myself thinking I hadn't made any progress.

I've lost 15 pounds so far. 8 pounds in the last 3 weeks. I couldn't have been more wrong. 

So for anyone who is feeling discouraged, remember that you're doing this for a purpose! And things will change if you stay strong and stay dedicated to becoming a better version of yourself._

 
That's fantastic! Go you! 15 pounds..you're halfway to your goal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man I've been feeling really discouraged and lazy lately too..thanks to my period ugh..but I just signed up for hot yoga today and damn that 90 minutes in a sizzling hot room totally kicked my ass. I hope this hot yoga thing works out for me and FAST! I would love to be where you are right now


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 3, 2009)

Has anyone kept up with the Jillian Michaels DVD's? I have.. sort of. Theres been days I don't do it, but I pick it up again, I noticed a bit more muscle definition, but nothing too crazy :s


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 3, 2009)

While I've read everyone's advice I was wondering what can a person that works nights do? Its hard to maintain an routine when you work 10 hrs over night and sleep most of the day away.


----------



## Briar (Jul 3, 2009)

I have to pop in here to plug Weight Watchers.  I've lost nearly 40 pounds (started at 252 and am currently at 216) since January with very little exercise (my schedule doesn't make it easy).  I joined online which costs roughly $17 month, don't go to meetings but I'm religious about tracking my points, which I can do on my blackberry or computer.  

I've been thrilled at how much easier WW is than anything else I've tried.  I can eat real food but need to make conscious choices and plan ahead a bit when I shop.  The biggest change has been in my snacking, I don't eat chips at all anymore and very rarely have candy (I LOVE candy-bars) but don't feel deprived and have grown less and less dependant on junk food to get through the day.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_While I've read everyone's advice I was wondering what can a person that works nights do? Its hard to maintain an routine when you work 10 hrs over night and sleep most of the day away._

 
My schedule is a bit weird too since I have shift work and everyone has the same amount of time in a day and you just have to have a bit of a different sort of routine than someone who works in the day. You could join a 24 hour gym and go after work or you could work out at home when you get up.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I have to pop in here to plug Weight Watchers.  I've lost nearly 40 pounds (started at 252 and am currently at 216) since January with very little exercise (my schedule doesn't make it easy).  I joined online which costs roughly $17 month, don't go to meetings but I'm religious about tracking my points, which I can do on my blackberry or computer.  

I've been thrilled at how much easier WW is than anything else I've tried.  I can eat real food but need to make conscious choices and plan ahead a bit when I shop.  The biggest change has been in my snacking, I don't eat chips at all anymore and very rarely have candy (I LOVE candy-bars) but don't feel deprived and have grown less and less dependant on junk food to get through the day._

 

Congrats on the weight loss!!  I have seen some of the recent FOTD's you have posted, and I could definitely see a weight loss in your face.  For awhile you had me guessing...I knew something was different about you, but I couldn't pinpoint it.  Congrats again!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_*I have to pop in here to plug Weight Watchers. I've lost nearly 40 pounds (started at 252 and am currently at 216) since January with very little exercise (my schedule doesn't make it easy). I joined online which costs roughly $17 month, don't go to meetings but I'm religious about tracking my points, which I can do on my blackberry or computer.* 

I've been thrilled at how much easier WW is than anything else I've tried. I can eat real food but need to make conscious choices and plan ahead a bit when I shop. The biggest change has been in my snacking, I don't eat chips at all anymore and very rarely have candy (I LOVE candy-bars) but don't feel deprived and have grown less and less dependant on junk food to get through the day._

 
Sorry but what exactly is WW all about?  When I'm in the supermarket I sometimes see a WW symbol on like yogurt or something, is it just counting points?


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Sorry but what exactly is WW all about? When I'm in the supermarket I sometimes see a WW symbol on like yogurt or something, is it just counting points?_

 
Each piece of food corresponds to a number of points.

And, based on your age, weight and size, you're allowed to eat a certain number of points everyday...

Also, other things like working out allows you to have more points available to eat.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 5, 2009)

hmmm. I need to check out that site^^ thankss


----------



## miss sha (Jul 5, 2009)

You guys are all great motivation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I gained 30lbs my freshman year of college and I'll be entering my 4th year this September. I haven't gained anymore since then, but I also haven't lost any. Today is the start of really seriously trying to lose weight!

I did 40 minutes on the stationary bike today. I HATE it because the stupid seat really digs into my butt. I wish we had an elliptical, but I'm not going to make my family get one when all my dad uses is the treadmill and his Total Gym thingy. I wanted to do 20 minutes on the treadmill too, but my legs were already sore after standing up all day at July 4th BBQ yesterday. Excuses excuses, but it's a bit much to go from 0 to 60 like that!

Afterwards, I've signed up for the free trial at Weight Watchers, then made myself some tuna with crackers and yogurt. 8 points in total and I still have half the can of tuna left. $17 monthly seems a little steep for the points database and tracking system (which is all I can see myself using), but as someone who has trouble figuring out what's okay to eat, for me, it'll probably be the most convenient thing in the world. So maybe. I already pay $15 monthly for my WoW subscription, and I don't even use that daily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I live with my parents right now, and my mom is overweight, so not a whole lot of healthy things in my house. I'll try to get her to cook with whole wheat pastas, and get some nuts and carrots as healthy snacks for myself, plus more tuna and whole wheat breads/pitas. It's going to be even harder when I go back to school and can't cook, but at least we have a rec center with a full gym so I can do a better workout.

My goal is to get back to 125lbs, the weight I was at when I started college.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 6, 2009)

I am having the absolute worst time, trying to get under 120. I've beend doing drifferent stuff like having a bit more calories and more excersize even going back to a bit under 1,000 cals and NOTHING! Im so frustrated right now. There have been days where I weigh myself and it'll say 121 or 122. what gives?

ugh.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I am having the absolute worst time, trying to get under 120. I've beend doing drifferent stuff like having a bit more calories and more excersize even going back to a bit under 1,000 cals and NOTHING! Im so frustrated right now. There have been days where I weigh myself and it'll say 121 or 122. what gives?

ugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm literally having the same exact problem as you.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I'm literally having the same exact problem as you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell me about it. I guess the last 5 truly are the hardest to lose. My friend told me to do the Master cleanse, but ugh, I don't think I can again. I did it once and it was hard. And I don't want to gain the weight back. I gave myself till my bday in Sept to be down to at least 115 (I started back in Feb) but still. Im frustrated cus Im so close, and there are days that the scale says Im heavier but I know I haven't had a surplus of 3,500 cals! 

Ah! Help!? Any advice would be awesome at this point.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 6, 2009)

I am starting the Body for Life diet tomorrow.  It consists of 6 small meals a day (each meal is portioned with a protein, whole wheat carb).  You can also do protein shake for 2-3 meals.  It also has a cardio/weight training working that goes with it.  One day a week is your 'free' day and you can eat whatever you want and no exercise.  I really enjoy working out, so that part will be easy.  The hard part is the 6 meals a day and planning it all out ahead of time.  I tend to start to slack off eventually and then if I don't plan ahead I make poor eating choices.  I'm recently married and my husband will do it too, but he hates to workout, so I'm always having to remind him to do his workout and eventually I get tired of doing that and then I start slacking.  It's a viscious cycle.  

Why is losing weight so damn hard!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  My sister has the perfect body and she has never worked out a day in her life and eats whatever.  I on the otherhand have always been athletic and even played sports at a Division I college on a scholarship, yet I have always struggled keeping weight off.   It's not fair.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, I'm going to stop pissing and moaning and just do it.  All I have to do is making the right choices and do this for me and no one else.  I can do this.  I need to report back to this thread and keep myself (and maybe others) motivated!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm making out my grocery list to get stocked up on things I can eat!

Wish me Luck!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Tell me about it. I guess the last 5 truly are the hardest to lose. My friend told me to do the Master cleanse, but ugh, I don't think I can again. I did it once and it was hard. And I don't want to gain the weight back. I gave myself till my bday in Sept to be down to at least 115 (I started back in Feb) but still. Im frustrated cus Im so close, and there are days that the scale says Im heavier but I know I haven't had a surplus of 3,500 cals! 

Ah! Help!? Any advice would be awesome at this point._

 
Have you tried interval training? If not, I'd do that. Jumping rope doing interval training will burn a crazy number of calories.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 6, 2009)

I've tried interval training and it definitely worked.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 6, 2009)

I got all my groceries to start up tomorrow.  I had to tell my husband to put like 10 things back (it was like having a kid with me) lol.   He even has his food all packed for tomorrow!  yeah!


----------



## macJunki (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_SO - I'm going to try and create a seven day meal plan for dinners using my fav vegetarian and fish recipes (I eat fish as well.)

Monday Dinner: Pan fried salmon with brown rice and asparagus.

Tuesday Dinner: Vegetarian Chilli

Wednesday Dinner: Vegetarian Lasagna

Thursday Dinner: Eggplant Parmesan with steamed broccoli and carrots.

Friday Dinner: Oysters with brown rice and vegetables.

Saturday Dinner: Spaghetti and Tomato Sauce (our saturday family tradition).

Sunday: Vegetarian Sloppy Joes._

 

I dropped 40-45 lbs in about 6 months.  The key is to stay away from rice, pasta, bread and all starches.  Avoid alcoholic beverages and foods that are high in sodium since they will make u retain water.  The first 10 lbs I lost was water weight.  Its hard in the beginning trying to figure out what to eat in place of your normal meals.  But you will get the hang of it.  Hope this helps


----------



## macJunki (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Have you tried interval training? If not, I'd do that. Jumping rope doing interval training will burn a crazy number of calories._

 
Take a spinning class if you can at least twice a week.  That combined with a healthy diet will get u results in no time.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 6, 2009)

Off for a run ladies,  hope all you are having luck with your life style change


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow! Thanks everyone for the advice! 

Simply Elegant- I haven't tried interval training. Im not too familiar with it, do you have any tips on how to start? Sorry, Im still learning. All I used to do to stay in shape before was play in 2 different soccer teams, but thats no longer a possibility for me at the moment.

MacJunki- You know, Im gonna try that! Staying away from starches. Its so hard though! OMG, bread is like my WEAKNESS! I dunno why, I love bread, with anything and everything and even by itself. Ugh, no wonder. Rice I don't care for pasta either, but breads and tortillas. I will try to keep that in mind for sure. And my gym has spinning classes, I think I will try and go now.

Thank you so much ladies, its really helpful to hear it from other people. I was about to really actually do the cleanse.

At the moment, Im really worried about the placement of my IUD. My uterus hurts right now, it feels like its contracting sometimes, and I feel sooo bloated. I hadn't had a period in a year! I just got one last month and I dunno if this is whats happening, but iM gonna go to my Dr. Does anyone know if its common for an IUD to move? I've had mine for 2yrs now.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 8, 2009)

^You shouldn't be able to do interval training for longer than half an hour if you do it properly. It's just working out at a lower intensity for a certain time and then switching to a very high intensity for a certain time. You're supposed to push yourself as hard as you can during this time. You can do interval training with pretty much any cardio work out. The slow period is sort of like a break and helps you recover. It's good for plateaus because it keeps your body guessing.


----------



## Visual Edge (Jul 8, 2009)

Ruby_woo- Interval training is the best thing thats ever happened to me. I actually like working out! I feel immediate benefits from this and it only takes me 25 minutes including warm up and warm down. Then, I do some light strength training (Im working on doing a bit more) and call it a day!

Here's an integration program: The Lose Belly Fat Workout ? Lose Your Belly In 8 Weeks
and a timer for interval training: Free Workout Timer

I hope it can bring you all the wonderful benefits its brought me.


I cant seem to lose weight right now either. I eat no more than 1500 calories a day of healthy food, I avoid white carbs and salt though I do have a small sweet treat everyday (Usually a cookie or a handful of jelly beans). I excersize religiously and try to be more active in general. Ive never been one of those people who had weight drop off overnight, I lose weight slowly even with major changes but man, this is ridiculous. The last couple of months Ive been completely stuck at around 128 and thats only 8 pounds from my goal weight!! (I'm 5 foot 7 and a bit so I dont want to be too thin) Ive cut down my sugar a ton, it's always been my weakness and I dont eat processed food so I have no idea what Im doing wrong. Help!!


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Visual Edge* 

 
_Ruby_woo- Interval training is the best thing thats ever happened to me. I actually like working out! I feel immediate benefits from this and it only takes me 25 minutes including warm up and warm down. Then, I do some light strength training (Im working on doing a bit more) and call it a day!

Here's an integration program: The Lose Belly Fat Workout ? Lose Your Belly In 8 Weeks
and a timer for interval training: Free Workout Timer

I hope it can bring you all the wonderful benefits its brought me.


I cant seem to lose weight right now either. I eat no more than 1500 calories a day of healthy food, I avoid white carbs and salt though I do have a small sweet treat everyday (Usually a cookie or a handful of jelly beans). I excersize religiously and try to be more active in general. Ive never been one of those people who had weight drop off overnight, I lose weight slowly even with major changes but man, this is ridiculous. The last couple of months Ive been completely stuck at around 128 and thats only 8 pounds from my goal weight!! (I'm 5 foot 7 and a bit so I dont want to be too thin) Ive cut down my sugar a ton, it's always been my weakness and I dont eat processed food so I have no idea what Im doing wrong. Help!!_

 

oh my gosh i think it was on here somewhere that i saw the loosebellyfatworkout  website. its amazing!   

#1 i have lost belly fat  and 
#2  its got me running again, and somehow the intervals dont hurt my knee!  i had been having such knee problems before and couldnt run more than a mile. now i can run their interval workout for 2-3 miles with no pain,  i dont get it, but who cares! i can run again!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 9, 2009)

IDK if I mentioned this before, but an alternative to snacking I must say, are rice cakes! I love these things
low calories, 4g of sugar (which is A+ for me since I'm such a chocolate whore)

I noticed in the past few days when I'm craving cheese doodles or chocolate, I just eat a chocalte or cheese flavoured rice cake, and be able to still feel good


----------



## iShadow (Jul 9, 2009)

Um.

I discovered Wii Fit today.

Can I just say I'm in love?


----------



## chilwah (Jul 11, 2009)

I find eyetoy kenetic more effective than wii fit, it makes you sweat and ache for days, which is the problem, bc I need a few days off to smooth the soreness then couldn't be bothered to start again.


----------



## iShadow (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chilwah* 

 
_I find eyetoy kenetic more effective than wii fit, it makes you sweat and ache for days, which is the problem, bc I need a few days off to smooth the soreness then couldn't be bothered to start again._

 
I'm still sore from Thursday!! 2 Aleve and 2 Tylenol every 8 hours :O


----------



## COBI (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the Tabata protocol (20 secs high/max intensity, 10 seconds rest x 8 cycles=4 minutes per round); I do 5 rounds with 60 seconds between each round.

There's an online timer here (with 5 rounds): Online Tabata Clock - Workout Timer

That site also has downloadable version to put on your ipod.  I use a mixing software to overlay the tabata timer over my workout music before putting it on my ipod.

The important thing about doing tabata rounds is that the 20 seconds should be high intensity.  If you do 20 seconds of easy work, followed 10 seconds of rest, you will not get the benefits.

This works for both strength exercises or cardio.  I've used it with free weights, kettlebells, treadmill, bootcamp-style, cycling/spinning.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was thinking about picking up Jillian Michaels 30 day shred...is anyone still using it and if so are you seeing results?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 15, 2009)

^^Her Shred series is awesome.  Definitely a good workout...I highly recommend it!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi ladies. Here to check in again.

I've lost another 4 pounds! So, just about twenty pounds total since I began! Only 10 more to go! (I will probably do 15 more if I can).

I feel fantastic. It's so worth it ladies. The workouts are worth it, eating healthy is worth it - I'm down almost 2 pant sizes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck to EVERYONE. <3


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 15, 2009)

^^ That's awesome! Reading this thread has really gotten me motivated again, hence me putting my weight loss ticker in my sig--I now feel more accountable


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 15, 2009)

Go Alexa!!!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 16, 2009)

hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just started the 30 day shred with Jillian Michaels. & I also bought her 2 other dvds! I've been going for about 6 days. Hopefully I keep it up, lol! I need to start eating healthier also!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ Good luck!


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay on the 10lbs to go.  Work it!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 16, 2009)

Good for you, Pamela!

I just added a ticker too.

Its nice to see the progress and go "oh hey! I did that!"


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 17, 2009)

So today was a disaster. Absolutly horrible.

We went to the fair thats in town and, man I went to town on the food.
I had:
-deep fried snickers
-BBQ Ribs
-1/4 funnel cake
-Kettle corn (1/4) of a bag.
-Lemonade

and in the morning I had:
-Cinamon raisin bagel w/ cream cheese
-Hot cocoa

So yes, I totally went over board. UGH!!!! boo.

I am gonna have to be extra good from tomorrow on. I hate feeling so guilty :s


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ Just use your guilt as motivation to get back at it.  

My problem is that since I've been working out I feel more hungry than normal? I've been told that it means I'm metabolising (spell?) my food more quickly.  Any advice on something that could kick my little cravings?


----------



## Sass (Jul 17, 2009)

Now I want a deep fried Snickers.  Yeah when you hop off the wagon you just gotta jump back on right away.  Be well!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I am definetly being more strict w/ my food choices today. I feel guilty about yesterday, but man, let me tell you that I do not regret the snickers. OMG! YUM! the other stuff, I could have done without. Boo.

next time I go to the fair, I'll just include it w/ my calorie intake for the day, even if it means eating cardboard fiber for dinner lol.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 17, 2009)

Deep fried snickers! that's sounds wonderful. glad there's no carnival close by. i had my "cheat" with pizza last night. i'm trying to compensate today by drinking lots of fluids & a protein shake. 

Good job everyone losing weight! I'm in the same boat however let's just say mine's a ship. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been updating my info on my weight loss journal thread and check up on the other threads for inspiration & info. Thanks to you Ladies!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol, Ruby_Woo...that all that fair food is hard to resist!  Just consider it your cheat day and keep on truckin'.  Word of advice, though...drink a little extra water these next couple of days.  Those are some salty foods you ate and you'll want to make sure to flush all that salt (and other bad stuff) out of your system.

Besides, who knows...maybe your body will take that as the jump-start it needed and you'll kick those last few pounds in no time!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 17, 2009)

I try not to have a cheat day, but once a week I'll treat myself to a dinner I normally wouldn't have (pasta, pizza, chinese food) etc etc. 

That way its only one meal and I dont feel like I've spent an entire day destroying my progress.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 17, 2009)

I just ordered the Jillian Michaels dvd, and for only $6, woohoo! It should be here early next week


----------



## makeuplove (Aug 2, 2009)

i wish i had the motivation that you all have! i'm trying to lose weight, but it's so hard.. i LOVE food! lol. i'll work out like for a week.. then stop - i always make excuses! i want to lose 35 lbs, but the way i'm going right now.. doesn't look like i'm gonna get there anytime soon. ugh.. it sucks!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey ladies! just checking in as well, I've managed to break my plateu, and this morning I weighed at 116.2 but I went to Disney so, we'll see! hehe I went to town again, but I don't feel so bad this time.

Im going to start working out again as of tomorrow. I have not really worked out for about 4 weeks! :'(

Im going to take my son for a long walk in the park and get some exercise going, since were walking there and back as well.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Aug 7, 2009)

So glad I found this thread< read most of it , need a little time to finish the last pages I`m  joining the club you are  so motivating 
I`m 5.9 tall, big bone structure, and in 15 april before I gave birth I weight 232 lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I`m at 196 lbs and really, really want to loose weight.
My ideal weight is around 145lbs, I didn`t reached that since 2001-2002, mostly since I moved with my boyfriend-husband
I need to start working again , I have some dvds with Jillian-they are great, but I`m a little scared because of the c-section I had(still painful at time)
I would love to loose about 10-14 lbs in 5 weeks because I have 2 weddings  late September, do you think it`s possible? i`m still breastfeeding full time so that`s a bonus regarding calorie intake- and it`s a good time to maximize the weight lost cause i know for sure I`ll gain a little after I`ll start her on solids


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 7, 2009)

I need to lose weight too- right before I got pregnant the first time- I was on my way of getting towards my goal of 140lbs- I was 170lbs, got down to 150lbs- then you know....
Two pregnacies later I am heavier than when I was before- now I am 175lbs. Heaviest non-preggers I have ever been. But the funny thing is my clothes still fit the same as if I was 165-170. I was a size 14 then and now. I guess having babies change the way your body is and maybe I just have more muscle mass?
I am greatful that my husband doesn't care about the weight factor he just wants me to be fit. He knew a lady who was 5'2" 200lbs. and can out hike teenage boys ( he was a Boy Scout. ) 
I am a woman and just care about how I look ( for the most part. ) 
It's nice to hear everyone's stories and know I am not alone.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 7, 2009)

Ive kind of lost moviation and been maintaing 168 (which is a 20ish pound weight loss) I'd ideally like to get to 155 or 150 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I will get my butt back in gear and do it over the next few months.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 7, 2009)

You're doing great Alexa !! 

Ok, so I'm feeling pretty discouraged.  I have been on a diet for almost two months and have only lost 4 pounds..I've doing the Jillian Michaels for a couple of weeks and I know I am not supposed to see results yet but I figured I would be having better results with the diet.  I used to drink sodas, sweets ALL the time and much larger portions.  Well I completely cut out all of that so I don't know why I'm not losing any weight with the diet? It seems like I could have ate like crap and I would be in the same boat.  I hate to sound so negative but I've been pretty bummed about it.  Any advice?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 7, 2009)

I loose the same 30 lbs every year... 5'6 214 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arrggghh ready to get back on the wagon


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 7, 2009)

I found this thread a while ago and somehow didn't get to comment on it. Anyway, thanks for starting this Alexa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been trying to lose some weight and finding this thread has given me some motivation.

I started working out regularly late January as I kept hearing from ppl that I've gained "a lot" of weight. Now I used to be super skinny and I still don't think I need to lose a lot of weight, but my goal is to get to 140lb. I'm about 5'7" and weighed about 155lb back in January. I have smaller bones but am pretty curvy so I realize I can't get my hips or boobs much smaller. But I figured 140lb would be ideal for my height and body shape.

Ever since finding this thread about 2 weeks ago, I tried the interval training as suggested and now I weigh 148lb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8 more pounds to go! Thanks again for this great thread and best of luck to everyone


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 7, 2009)

^^ I saw your fb photos and you look hot!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_^^ I saw your fb photos and you look hot!_

 
thanks Pamela


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 8, 2009)

wowww what an inspiration this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I have a question ... Does the protein shakes have too much calories? I've been wanting to try those but I'm so scared! Because when I think protein shakes I remember those body builder guys xD Also does it have any kind of animal protein in them? I'm a vegetarian \:


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been reading this thread all morning at work! It is so inspiring and motivating to read about you ladies who are losing weight successfully and healthily. 

This is hard for me because I have never really dieted or watched my weight. I played sports in high school but I was always one of the "bigger" girls. I was never teased for being bigger and I had wonderful friends, so my self-esteem was okay and I didn't think much about dieting. By the time college rolled around...woooah boy. I wasn't aware of what was going on with my body until this year. The jeans I needed a belt for don't need a belt anymore, and I was wearing a lot of sweaters/hoodies to cover up my tummy. I felt tired a lot, even after 8 hrs of sleep. Adding to this I've gone through some difficult times these past few months, but I want to get out of my rut and be happy with my life. 

In May/June I was eating pretty well and exercising a few times a week but then I kind of just forgot about it. It also doesn't help when my roommate wants to go out to eat every day or wants me to cook unhealthy things (He can't cook anything besides microwave popcorn). 

I recently just got back on the wagon and I REALLY REALLY would like to stay there until I get to my desired weight! School is starting up again soon so I'd like to stay away from temptation (campus food/partying/all-nighters+coffee). I'll be sure to keep an eye on this thread as it reminds me that I'm not the only one trying to lose weight. It's weird, but I find that sharing my goals with others keeps me on track and I feel more "obliged" to do what I set out to do. I'd love to have a buddy -- please feel free to PM me!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think I need to get out of m easy going routine to do this , because I tried to start this monday and is not going in the right direction for me. Whenever I try to start a diet I`m hungry all the time and I think it might  be something mentally because I think I`l deprive myself from something and that`s why I want it. need some advice from your personal experience which one is working better vegetarian diet or protein diet(aka south beach diet, etc)?


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone has updates on there stories, Id LOVE to hear them.

I'll give you a quick update on my progress. So much has happened since I posted this thread. 

I have now lost 23 pounds, putting me at 165. I started at 188 with a goal of loosing 30 pounds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have now changed my goal to 150, which means I will need to loose another 15 pounds ontop of the 23 I have already lost. But I am over halfway there! And it feels amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I work out 5x a week on average. I do a bootcamp 3x a week with a bunch fo other people, and then see my trainer 2x a week.

I'm healthier, happier, more confident. I fit into my favorite jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to everyone.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats Alexa!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

that's great Alexa, you're def very motivated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm stuck at freakin 153 right now. I need to get to 140lb. I was able to get down to 148lb late July but then the weather got too hot,...(excuses, I know) and I stopped going to the gym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm stuck at this weight and I hate it


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 10, 2009)

That awesome Alexa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm taking it slow... Gosh, I'm always eating and lazy.. need more motivation, but I'll get there soon


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_I think I need to get out of m easy going routine to do this , because I tried to start this monday and is not going in the right direction for me. Whenever I try to start a diet I`m hungry all the time and I think it might be something mentally because I think I`l deprive myself from something and that`s why I want it. need some advice from your personal experience which one is working better vegetarian diet or protein diet(aka south beach diet, etc)?_

 

Hey hun,
I saw you were asking about vegetarian diets so I thought I would write a little.  I have studied a LOT about veggie/vegan diets and have been vegetarian for almost 6 years and vegan for almost 3.  Although I dislike labels, because you really have to do what feels right and works for your lifestyle.  "Diet" shouldn't be a short term "fix" but a long term lifestyle change.  I know sometimes you want to lose a quick 5-10lbs for an upcoming event, but overall it is what you do on a consisent basis that really matters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have struggled with being "bigger" my whole life and losing weight has never been easy for me.  I have tried everything from those miracle pills to starving myself, and everything else along the way.  I can tell you from personal experience that the ONE and only thing that has worked for me to actually feel good and healthy without a lack of energy is more raw/fresh foods.  I am not saying you have to dramatically switch to vegetarian or vegan overnight... it took a really long time for me to get to where I am.  I started trying little things and really liked the way my body felt so I kept it up.  That is the main thing- if you don't feel good doing it.. stop!  Your body can tell you what works and what doesn't.  

The best book I can recommend is Skinny Bitch.  Everything they say has really helped me feel my best and I love the food too.  You never feel deprived or like you are on a diet.  Believe it or not there are some really great natural foods out there!

Another thing that has helped with weight loss and increased my energy level is juicing raw fruits and vegetables.  I bought a juice machine about 7 years ago and started with carrots.  I added apples and spinach and lots of other greens/veggies/fruits.  It tastes great and is the fastest and easiest way to nurish your body with tons of vitamins and minerals it needs.  My fav author is Jason Vale and he's from the UK.  He is known as the Juiceman.  I love his books and have htem all.  There's one you guys might like called "7 lbs in 7 days" and it's a detox book.  It's meant to ease your system by just drinkiing juices for a week, but you also lose A LOT of wieght on it  (In a safe and healthy way) and feel really good in the process.  The first time I did it, I lost 15 lbs and had more energy than I did in months before.

I also gave up fast food, caffiene, refined sugars, refined white flour, and salt.  

Drink a LOT of water, get enough sleep, exercise as much as you can even if it's just a 15 min walk around the block, or taking the steps rather than the elevator.  Everything helps.  The more I move, the more energy I have, I have found.  

I really want to become 100% raw but it's a gradual process and I think eventually I will.  Sorry, I sound like a text book but I am very passionte and knowledgeable about this stuff. I have studied it for years


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone has updates on there stories, Id LOVE to hear them.

I'll give you a quick update on my progress. So much has happened since I posted this thread. 

I have now lost 23 pounds, putting me at 165. I started at 188 with a goal of loosing 30 pounds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have now changed my goal to 150, which means I will need to loose another 15 pounds ontop of the 23 I have already lost. But I am over halfway there! And it feels amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I work out 5x a week on average. I do a bootcamp 3x a week with a bunch fo other people, and then see my trainer 2x a week.

I'm healthier, happier, more confident. I fit into my favorite jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to everyone._

 

WOW!  That's awesome!  Those last fews lbs are so hard!  I find that upping my cardio is the only way I can ever lose them.  
What kind of bootcamp are you doing?  I love bootcamp classes.  Great job!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Hey hun,
I saw you were asking about vegetarian diets so I thought I would write a little.  I have studied a LOT about veggie/vegan diets and have been vegetarian for almost 6 years and vegan for almost 3.  Although I dislike labels, because you really have to do what feels right and works for your lifestyle.  "Diet" shouldn't be a short term "fix" but a long term lifestyle change.  I know sometimes you want to lose a quick 5-10lbs for an upcoming event, but overall it is what you do on a consisent basis that really matters
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have struggled with being "bigger" my whole life and losing weight has never been easy for me.  I have tried everything from those miracle pills to starving myself, and everything else along the way.  I can tell you from personal experience that the ONE and only thing that has worked for me to actually feel good and healthy without a lack of energy is more raw/fresh foods.  I am not saying you have to dramatically switch to vegetarian or vegan overnight... it took a really long time for me to get to where I am.  I started trying little things and really liked the way my body felt so I kept it up.  That is the main thing- if you don't feel good doing it.. stop!  Your body can tell you what works and what doesn't.  

The best book I can recommend is Skinny Bitch.  Everything they say has really helped me feel my best and I love the food too.  You never feel deprived or like you are on a diet.  Believe it or not there are some really great natural foods out there!

Another thing that has helped with weight loss and increased my energy level is juicing raw fruits and vegetables.  I bought a juice machine about 7 years ago and started with carrots.  I added apples and spinach and lots of other greens/veggies/fruits.  It tastes great and is the fastest and easiest way to nurish your body with tons of vitamins and minerals it needs.  My fav author is Jason Vale and he's from the UK.  He is known as the Juiceman.  I love his books and have htem all.  There's one you guys might like called "7 lbs in 7 days" and it's a detox book.  It's meant to ease your system by just drinkiing juices for a week, but you also lose A LOT of wieght on it  (In a safe and healthy way) and feel really good in the process.  The first time I did it, I lost 15 lbs and had more energy than I did in months before.

I also gave up fast food, caffiene, refined sugars, refined white flour, and salt.  

Drink a LOT of water, get enough sleep, exercise as much as you can even if it's just a 15 min walk around the block, or taking the steps rather than the elevator.  Everything helps.  The more I move, the more energy I have, I have found.  

I really want to become 100% raw but it's a gradual process and I think eventually I will.  Sorry, I sound like a text book but I am very passionte and knowledgeable about this stuff. I have studied it for years
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for sharing this. I know that me and my husband we could enjoy a vegetarian diet the only thing that keeps me is that I have 2 kids and i`m afraid that by sticking to this kind of lifestyle I might deprive them of some nutrients( not enough iron, or proteins, essentials in their growth) because of my little knowledge about this kind of lifestyle.
My youngest is 5 month old and next month I`ll start cereals, frankly I would love to keep her away from meat
Since i wrote here first time , about 5 weeks ago i lost 13 lbs, only by shrinking the size of my meals and less bread. I`m kind of afraid that if I give-up meat now I`ll have to increase the cereal portion(to intake the proteins I need) and gain weight again
I think I`ll start with the juice machine,I want to buy one anyways for my youngest
Congrats for the weightloss blindpassion, stick to it, you`ll reach your goal faster than expect it


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 11, 2009)

^13 lbs is amazing!!!  Great job
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I stopped dairy/cheese I tried to fill that with fruits/veggies or more hearty things like nuts/brown rice.  Its hard though.  I still cook for my husband and that makes me eat more than I would if it were just me LOL.

I would research and read as much as you can about everything concerning nutrition/diet.  You can only benefit from the knowledge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I enjoy studying this kind of thing and have done it for years... 

There is a lot of credible research that shows a vegetarian diet being helpful to children (as well as adults).  But I have been Vegan for several years and would never want to claim anything because I don't have any children myself.  I think everything should be based on how your own body or your child's reacts so I encourage you to study and try things for yourself.  
I can say that the more natural and raw, fresh foods you give your children will benefit them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try them with a carrot/apple juice too!  It's lovely!  If you want anymore juice recipes or info, PM me.  I am really into that stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's helped me and my family so much and I can't say enough about it!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 12, 2009)

I think giving up dairy would be too hard, I don`t think I want too lol,I like them too much. I already thought about it, in about 2-3 yrs will move in a suburban-rural area, near Bucharest(10 miles away) and there are people who raise animals and it`s kind usual for them to sell to their neighbors milk, cheese and eggs so I will probably turn to that and make my own yogurt and sourcream and give up  the  processed dairy products from shelves 
Mostly it`s my decision , because I cook and every1 will take my guide so yeah definitely reading will help.
I really want to read China Study , I think that` how it would translate , It`s about eating habits and their effect noticed over a period of 30 yrs over the largest number of people ever done
New recipes would help, I`m sure if I can`t keep it from being boring it would be so easy
And the think with kids is that I`m stubborn regarding medicines/vitamines. I never gave them to my older and all his analyses are good, my youngest had low iron at birth( I`m O- and that affected her blood, shes`O+) and they told me to give her iron at 2 month I know that food is much better to give the body all it needs, so at 3 month I tested her blood and breastfeed helped, her iron is good no need for anything else
If you can send me some recipes for juice it would be great, that`s the next step for her after cereals
I think I miscalculated, I lost 11 lbs not 13, I weigh in kilos, but good anyways
Thanks


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 12, 2009)

11lbs is still amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read China Study and it's great!  There is just SO MUCH good info in it, that it's a slower read.  You really have to process the info...  in a good way!  But it takes a lot longer to read than some of the other books.  Skinny Bitch is basically the short Cliffs Notes of the China Study LOL.  

That's a great idea about the local dairy.  The United States commercial dairy and meat industry is so different from yours.  They add all sorts of stuff to it and not to mention, the terrible way the abuse the animals.  

I was thinking about your idea of half the portion sizes and I really need to start doing that too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I eat really "healthy" but I eat too much sometimes.  I am going to start with only half my portions and then go back for more after awhile if I am still hungry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You will love juicing.  I have lots and lots of great recipes if you need any.  Making your own is always fun too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love carrot/apple  and carrot/apple/spinach (spinach is VERY high in iron by the way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you start with a small amount, the kids won't even know it is in there. My cousins love it!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone has updates on there stories, Id LOVE to hear them.

I'll give you a quick update on my progress. So much has happened since I posted this thread. 

I have now lost 23 pounds, putting me at 165. I started at 188 with a goal of loosing 30 pounds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have now changed my goal to 150, which means I will need to loose another 15 pounds ontop of the 23 I have already lost. But I am over halfway there! And it feels amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I work out 5x a week on average. I do a bootcamp 3x a week with a bunch fo other people, and then see my trainer 2x a week.

I'm healthier, happier, more confident. I fit into my favorite jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to everyone._

 

That's so awesome, congrats + keep it up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I haven't given an update in a while but I am currently down 3 pants sizes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a great feeling. I've basically just cut out all the crap food, been eating mainly protein and veggies and being more conscientious of portion size and calorie/fat/carb/sugar content. I don't deprive myself of foods I like, I just know my limits and try to remember my goals and how well I'm doing, and it helps me not sabotage myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For exercise, I've been doing Turbo Jam vids which are _*really*_ fun!! You almost forget you're working out, I love it! it's sort of like kickboxing/aerobics/with some martial arts moves or whatever. or i'll do one of the other vids on OnDemand, the Jillian Michaels workouts are cool. and I love pilates too... don't have a trainer but I think I'm doing pretty well on my own, I have my best friend thats dieting and exercising with me so we keep each other in check pretty well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's nice to have someone else to share your progress with and give encouragement, that's for sure. 

I wish everyone the best, keep it up, you'll get to your goal soon enough!


----------



## COBI (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_That's so awesome, congrats + keep it up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








For exercise, I've been doing Turbo Jam vids which are *really* fun!! You almost forget you're working out, I love it! it's sort of like kickboxing/aerobics/with some martial arts moves or whatever. or i'll do one of the other vids on OnDemand, the Jillian Michaels workouts are cool. and I love pilates too... don't have a trainer but I think I'm doing pretty well on my own, I have my best friend thats dieting and exercising with me so we keep each other in check pretty well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's nice to have someone else to share your progress with and give encouragement, that's for sure. _

 
I've been a turbo kick instructor since 2004. Chalene based Turbo Jam on her company's turbo kick workout.  However, TK is more intense; TK "Fan" DVDs are now available for non-instructors to purchase if you want a similar, but slightly harder and more intense workout.  Go to Welcome to Turbo Kick and shop for the fan dvds if you want to check them out.  The Hip Hop Hustle workouts are really fun, too.

Chalene is doing more BB workouts right now to be called "Turbo Fire".


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I've been a turbo kick instructor since 2004. Chalene based Turbo Jam on her company's turbo kick workout.  However, TK is more intense; TK "Fan" DVDs are now available for non-instructors to purchase if you want a similar, but slightly harder and more intense workout.  Go to Welcome to Turbo Kick and shop for the fan dvds if you want to check them out.  The Hip Hop Hustle workouts are really fun, too.

Chalene is doing more BB workouts right now to be called "Turbo Fire"._

 

That's awesome.. you must have killer legs if you've been doing it that long, lol.. I just started really, so I'm not looking for anything more intense at the moment, but its good to know they're out there. I didn't even know about Turbo Kick, my friend ordered TJ off an infomercial on a whim because she thought it looked fun, and then we really liked it. Chalene is so cute and seems really genuine in wanting to help people and not just pump out the vids to make $$, and we had so much fun doing the vids together, so if I do buy any DVDs myself I definitely will stick with her stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I'll look out for the Turbo Fire. Sounds kinda scary though, hahah...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## hunnybun (Sep 14, 2009)

What a motivating thread!  I just had a baby this past year and am still carrying around the extra baby weight.  The first few weeks, the weight just seemed to melt off -- but now I'm stuck at about 10 lbs above where I want to be.  I've kind of let it slide for the last couple of months and have become resigned to being my new larger "mom size."  But after reading your posts, I'm pumped up and ready to get this weight off!

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've been losing weight lately and the thing that has helped me the most: calorie intake.  Watching my calories has helped a lot.  I've lost in recent months about 15 or so pounds by doing that a lone.  As a college student who has a full time busy schedule of studying and assignments I don't have time to always work out so this has been a big help.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still get to eat what I like too and I cut back a lot on soda and drink more healthy drinks.  One time I lost five pounds just eating regular and drinking nothing but Snapple for a week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and if you visit Free Fitness Videos, Exercise Workouts - ExerciseTV they have lots of free good workout video's you can see on there and get some good routines. And they have DVD's for sale for those instructors you REALLY like.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 1, 2009)

Well everyone... I started this thread in late May, very unhappy with my life.

Here I am, 4 and a bit months later, and I have lost 30.5  pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did it!!! I reached my intial goal! My BMI is now in the "Normal" range, I have a much lower fat percentage, my body is much healthier.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's amazing!! I am so happy for you


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 1, 2009)

that's great Alexa, you've inspired us all


----------



## cherry24 (Oct 2, 2009)

Amazing Alexa! Good job!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey everyone. I know its been a while since this thread has been updated, but I wanted to post my before and after photo for any of you who are feeling uninspired with your weight loss right now.

xoxo


----------



## chickatthegym (Dec 4, 2009)

^Wow!  Congrats girl!  You look amazing and it must feel awesome


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 4, 2009)

You look great!  Your hard work has really paid off.  Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Sass (Dec 4, 2009)

Whoa mama!  You look fab!  Keep it off!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats Alexa!  I know that you have worked really hard!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 9, 2009)

alexa! you look great!! omg, the inspiration I needed!

I fell off the wagon, I dunno whats been wrong with me, Im at 114, but I was at 111.8 a few weeks ago, I need to get back on track!


----------

